# Rate The Avy V.7



## mow (Sep 28, 2005)

perfect avy, I love the compostion and the feel, 10/10


Hurrah for self quoting:


> DONT SPAM!
> 
> If you already rated a piece a few post ago, no need to re-rate it again, unless you changed your avy.
> 
> Also, dont keep rating one sig after another. Some previous pages has a person rate every single sig in it. Let people get more varied input.



Carry on <333.


----------



## Oompje (Sep 28, 2005)

:amazed cute girl   8/10


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 28, 2005)

8.5/10 for Ed hilarity.


----------



## Voynich (Sep 28, 2005)

6/10 ...seen it too much, too many people have it as their ava =/


----------



## Jh1stgen (Sep 28, 2005)

Nice legiable text ... stock is nicely picked+ border is nice 10/10^^


----------



## KageMane (Sep 28, 2005)

The other was better... Thats good enough! 7.5/10


----------



## Pickens (Sep 28, 2005)

Green's kinda cool, but kinda lame at the same time 7/10


----------



## furious styles (Sep 28, 2005)

@ shakea - simple + effective, a wee bit hard to read - 7.5/10.

@ pickens - i <3 AC - 8.5/10.


----------



## RodMack (Sep 28, 2005)

looks alright. 7.5/10


----------



## Konata Izumi (Sep 28, 2005)

9/10 - I like it.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Sep 28, 2005)

yay cat 8/10


----------



## Chiru (Sep 28, 2005)

8.5/10 Nice. I like it.


----------



## Tal Rasha (Sep 28, 2005)

9/10 nice Naruto pic

_I gotta rate JH1stGen's..... awesome! I like that better than the other one._


----------



## Hagane no Renkinjutsushi (Sep 28, 2005)

I think I rated yours before.. 7/10


----------



## RodMack (Sep 28, 2005)

lol, a bottle of bleach dressed as a shinigami with the zanpakutou on the floor. 8.5/10


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 28, 2005)

9/10...nice texture on the face.


----------



## Tal Rasha (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm not sure what im seeing at the end of the animation, but still cool.  8/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 28, 2005)

Very nicely done.  9/10


----------



## Jh1stgen (Sep 28, 2005)

Hawt stock  10/10


----------



## Maleficent (Sep 28, 2005)

Your other one was sooo much better ing 9/10


----------



## Jh1stgen (Sep 28, 2005)

ssssssssss strikes again 10/10 ..... 

Really? =[


----------



## Bass (Sep 28, 2005)

Very impressive. 9.9/10.


----------



## Maleficent (Sep 28, 2005)

Art is explosion in motion :3

9/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Sep 28, 2005)

i give your snake a 7/10


----------



## Tal Rasha (Sep 28, 2005)

7.5/10 i still think Tifa looks a little chubby in that pic.


----------



## Hagane no Renkinjutsushi (Sep 28, 2005)

Again.. 7/10


----------



## Tal Rasha (Sep 28, 2005)

again 7/10 also, if I'm the last to post, just wait. You dont need to rate mine over and over.


----------



## Haruka (Sep 28, 2005)

Bad stock, over used. 6.9/10


----------



## Tal Rasha (Sep 28, 2005)

just plain weird 6/10....


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 28, 2005)

2/10, over rated type of stock.


----------



## Chiru (Sep 28, 2005)

6/10 Its okay...


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 28, 2005)

10/10, I love the bg and stock.


----------



## Shirou-chan (Sep 28, 2005)

Just Awesome 8/10


----------



## Cyberwaste (Sep 28, 2005)

And hillarity ensued. Great animation and quality. 9/10


----------



## Hagane no Renkinjutsushi (Sep 29, 2005)

O_o.. That's hot. 9/10


----------



## chinda (Sep 29, 2005)

6-10  is good


----------



## Chiru (Sep 29, 2005)

8/10 Nice animation, but if you can, I'd say make it larger.


----------



## 'RoP' (Sep 29, 2005)

8.7/10
thats good


----------



## Maku (Sep 29, 2005)

Nice cloud avy. 8/10


----------



## Notaku (Sep 29, 2005)

why the hell didn't v.6 get recycled i lost more that 50 posts
1/10 just pissed


----------



## Maku (Sep 29, 2005)

Awesome 9/10


----------



## Rendan (Sep 29, 2005)

very well done 10/10


----------



## Notaku (Sep 29, 2005)

5/10
is this tread always going to be trashed?


----------



## RodMack (Sep 29, 2005)

9/10, that Neji cosplayer looks sick (in a good way) ^_^


----------



## Tal Rasha (Sep 29, 2005)

9/10 pretty cool


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 29, 2005)

2/10, Over-rated stock.


----------



## Iwonn (Sep 29, 2005)

..it's ok 6.8/10


----------



## Notaku (Sep 29, 2005)

10/10
and a 10/10 for ur sig not the gay stuff


----------



## Tal Rasha (Sep 29, 2005)

10/10 cosplay Neji is still awesome.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 29, 2005)

8/10....*loves R.Kenshin*


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 29, 2005)

Dear god, the most perverted person in the word >.>  10/10


----------



## Rendan (Sep 29, 2005)

oO   7/10

@Notaku:Why the hell you hate my avy? =|


----------



## Tal Rasha (Sep 29, 2005)

8/10 a _little_ too dark


----------



## RodMack (Sep 29, 2005)

although it's from the sig, it's still good. 8/10


----------



## Bass (Sep 29, 2005)

Very nice. 9/10


----------



## Sayo (Sep 29, 2005)

7/10''''|| \ \ \//


----------



## mow (Sep 29, 2005)

Im in love with it XD

9.5/10


----------



## RodMack (Sep 29, 2005)

not bad. 8/10


----------



## Archssor (Sep 29, 2005)

I like it. 8/10


----------



## Bass (Sep 29, 2005)

Coolness. 9/10


----------



## Tal Rasha (Sep 29, 2005)

7/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Sep 29, 2005)

i give it a 7/10


----------



## Hagane no Renkinjutsushi (Sep 29, 2005)

Think I rated it before too.. 8/10


----------



## Cyberwaste (Sep 29, 2005)

Unusual and entertaining. Works for me, couldn't be better. Simple=t3homgwtfwin. 9/10


----------



## Chiru (Sep 29, 2005)

8/10 Ummm...good...


----------



## Shirou-chan (Sep 29, 2005)

New Naruto! Awesome 9/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Sep 30, 2005)

lol 9/10 funny animated gif ^^


----------



## 'RoP' (Sep 30, 2005)

ehmmmmm....o_O    7/10


----------



## Iwonn (Sep 30, 2005)

8/10
'''''''


----------



## Tia-Kun (Sep 30, 2005)

Iwonn - Middle one - Its kind of plain, it looks good though, I like the stock that you used even if it is yaoi XD. The font would have looked better if you put a boarder on it though 7/10


----------



## lekki (Sep 30, 2005)

I give it a 7/10


----------



## basiK (Sep 30, 2005)

8.5/10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 30, 2005)

8/10...nice and smooth animation, although I'm not sure why you cropped that scene...


----------



## basiK (Sep 30, 2005)

Cause it goes well with the sig?


9/10 =O
But your older one was better........the banana one >.>
=D


----------



## 'RoP' (Sep 30, 2005)

8/10....___


----------



## Tal Rasha (Sep 30, 2005)

8.75/10 Cloud's cool, but there are way too many on this forum right now...


----------



## Chiru (Sep 30, 2005)

8/10 again... lol


----------



## Oujisama (Sep 30, 2005)

Ooh a time skip naruto, is that a manga pic? 7.5/10


----------



## Cyberwaste (Sep 30, 2005)

High quality but less than original.. 7/10. <quinn

Oji> Good, but the bottom is a bit cluttered, hard to tell whats goin on with the text and colors. 6/10.


----------



## Bass (Sep 30, 2005)

6/10............................


----------



## Misk (Sep 30, 2005)

9/10
'''''''''


----------



## Oujisama (Sep 30, 2005)

7.6/10.............................


----------



## Wing-Zero (Sep 30, 2005)

i give it a 8/10


----------



## Tal Rasha (Sep 30, 2005)

8/10 no matter how many times i see that pic tifa always looks chubby in it *shrug*


----------



## Umeliten-kun (Oct 1, 2005)

8/10 you got the same picture in your sig. little variety, but it's a nice picture!


----------



## RodMack (Oct 1, 2005)

7/10......
"""""""


----------



## TDM (Oct 1, 2005)

7/10 I dunno I just dislike the total black in the backround, seems like a waste.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 1, 2005)

i give u a 8/10


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 1, 2005)

Go Tifa! 8/10


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Oct 1, 2005)

Tifa <3

8/10


----------



## Shirou-chan (Oct 1, 2005)

Rei..... 8/10


----------



## Bass (Oct 1, 2005)

10/10....it made me smile.


----------



## Crowe (Oct 1, 2005)

8/10 Nice fanart, tho dont think its suited as an avatar.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Oct 1, 2005)

nice, tenjou tenge <3

and its scary! 

9,5/10


----------



## Oompje (Oct 1, 2005)

cute  8/10


----------



## The Mist (Oct 1, 2005)

8/10......


----------



## Zrexerz (Oct 1, 2005)

6/10 wtf are those black things


----------



## Forgotten_eViL (Oct 1, 2005)

7/10 

^^


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 1, 2005)

coolish 8/10


----------



## Lingz (Oct 1, 2005)

8/10

~~~


----------



## TDM (Oct 1, 2005)

Meh, I'm a bit neutral on that one 7.5/10


----------



## Renegade Raine (Oct 1, 2005)

7.5/10 - s'alright


----------



## Lingz (Oct 1, 2005)

8.5/10

Nice one..


----------



## Tal Rasha (Oct 1, 2005)

8.5/10 not bad


----------



## Cyberwaste (Oct 1, 2005)

Excellent, I dig the matching av and sig. 9/10


----------



## Tal Rasha (Oct 1, 2005)

8/10 thanks, some people give low rating for "over-using stock"... PFFT

I like your matching too, although i cant figure out what position she's in. All that black throws me off...


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 1, 2005)

7/10
.-
.-
-

.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 1, 2005)

i give it a 6/10 what is it anyways


----------



## Misk (Oct 2, 2005)

Shiny
9/10
'''''


----------



## Hagane no Renkinjutsushi (Oct 2, 2005)

9/10

oYL <--- =O!!! Look! He's bending over! [/random]


----------



## Chiru (Oct 2, 2005)

10/10 teh best ever! Bleach rox!


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 2, 2005)

9/10 good good good


----------



## Maku (Oct 2, 2005)

7/10 Looks cool


----------



## Tal Rasha (Oct 2, 2005)

9/10 liking the cloud (although there are far too many on this forum right now)


----------



## Iwonn (Oct 2, 2005)

7/10
'''''


----------



## Misk (Oct 2, 2005)

10/10
O_o...


----------



## Vodrake (Oct 2, 2005)

9/10

*Is a Shaman King fan*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 2, 2005)

8/10..picture is a little blurry but I like the framing


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 2, 2005)

i give the avatar a 10/10


----------



## Neenah (Oct 2, 2005)

nice...=D

8/10


----------



## Chiru (Oct 2, 2005)

9/10! I like it.


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 2, 2005)

8/10.......................


----------



## Misk (Oct 2, 2005)

Cute 9.2/10


----------



## Iwonn (Oct 2, 2005)

9/10
'''''


----------



## Tal Rasha (Oct 2, 2005)

9/10 cute :


----------



## Oompje (Oct 2, 2005)

a bit vague but not to bad 7/10


----------



## Misk (Oct 2, 2005)

I cannot give Ed anything lower than 8/10


----------



## Tal Rasha (Oct 2, 2005)

9/10 although i dont know who it is.


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 2, 2005)

Bit too small, its still good that way though. 7/10


----------



## Tal Rasha (Oct 2, 2005)

9/10 sexy


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 2, 2005)

7/10

..

.
-*/-*


----------



## Hagane no Renkinjutsushi (Oct 2, 2005)

Stock and background quality sucks. 2/10


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 2, 2005)

Lol bleach. 7.5/10


----------



## RodMack (Oct 2, 2005)

plain and sexy. 9/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 2, 2005)

Nice and simple. 8.5/10


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 2, 2005)

Sexy. 7.5/10


----------



## Iwonn (Oct 2, 2005)

7/10
''''''


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 2, 2005)

great avatar 10/10


----------



## Chiru (Oct 2, 2005)

8/10 Tifa is so cool! cha-cha-cha-chaaaa!


----------



## Lunar (Oct 2, 2005)

8/10

"''''"'""'""""""'


----------



## Chiru (Oct 2, 2005)

7/10 I like it a lot, but its so small! If it were 125x125 I would give 9/10 or even 10/10 depending on my mood! O_O


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 2, 2005)

Hm its a bit too small. Could use a border if u want, itll look better. 6/10

EDIT: damn too late. 8/10 for you


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 2, 2005)

i give it a 9.5/10


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 2, 2005)

10/10 endgame rules =D


----------



## lekki (Oct 3, 2005)

9.9/10 pretty cool


----------



## Hagane no Renkinjutsushi (Oct 3, 2005)

10/10 it's hot and funny.


----------



## Baka-san (Oct 3, 2005)

10/10

Rofflecopter

So funny.


----------



## Chiru (Oct 3, 2005)

9/10 I like it.


----------



## Rendan (Oct 3, 2005)

nice! 9/10


----------



## Vodrake (Oct 3, 2005)

9/10
Awesome!


----------



## Iwonn (Oct 3, 2005)

7.5/10
'''''


----------



## lekki (Oct 3, 2005)

9/10, pretty cool avy


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 3, 2005)

10/10

hahahaha really funny


----------



## lekki (Oct 3, 2005)

Pretty damn sweet 10/10. Where did you get it?


----------



## Misk (Oct 3, 2005)

1000000000000/10


----------



## mgrace (Oct 3, 2005)

nice and clear.... 9.89/10.00


----------



## Iwonn (Oct 3, 2005)

5/10
'''''


----------



## SkyWolf (Oct 3, 2005)

6/10
weird...


----------



## mow (Oct 3, 2005)

nice gundam shot but it needs a border. Looks fan made, do you happen to have the larger version?

6/10


----------



## KageMane (Oct 3, 2005)

who is he? anyway, original and big ava: 7/10


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 3, 2005)

looks cool and love the font 8.5/10


----------



## KageMane (Oct 3, 2005)

Its moving too fast. That doesn seem a fightin stance...

anyway=> 6.5/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 3, 2005)

i give your avatar a 7.5/10


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 3, 2005)

Think ive already rated, oh well. 8/10, luv tifaaaa


----------



## Chiru (Oct 4, 2005)

8/10 Simple, but nice. ^_^


----------



## Evil Sasuke (Oct 4, 2005)

ehhh 7.5/10........


----------



## N' FaMoS (Oct 4, 2005)

gewd animation, but a lil small, 6/10


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Oct 4, 2005)

Great pic quality 8/10


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 4, 2005)

10/10 appealing=]


----------



## Chiru (Oct 4, 2005)

10/10 Nice animation. Make me a Packers vs Panthers one. ^_^ Or maybe wait til they actually win a game...


----------



## lekki (Oct 4, 2005)

Favre is good enough to get a 9/10 in my book. Put a McNab in there for a 10


----------



## Chiru (Oct 4, 2005)

Thank you Lekki-san. Umm... Oo I'll give you a 9/10 for the great animation.  But its a tad perverted. XD lolz I expected it though.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Oct 4, 2005)

I like it 8/10


----------



## lekki (Oct 4, 2005)

9/10 but where's the border? then it would've been a 10


----------



## Oompje (Oct 4, 2005)

totally pervertness  9/10 (yeah I know it's not 10/10 but the animation is a bit awkward)


----------



## lekki (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah I know, if I did what I originally intended, it would've been too large. I only had 1 more 1kb to go
9/10 for another great Ed


----------



## Iwonn (Oct 4, 2005)

9/10


----------



## Rendan (Oct 4, 2005)

10/10
''    ''


----------



## KageMane (Oct 4, 2005)

Genial: 9/10


----------



## Iwonn (Oct 4, 2005)

7/10
''''


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeek cloud and sephiroth yaoi. 8/10


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 4, 2005)

8.5/10

:_._._..-


----------



## k1nj3 (Oct 4, 2005)

hmmmmm  7.8/10


----------



## Iwonn (Oct 4, 2005)

6.5/10
''''''


----------



## Negative-Ion (Oct 4, 2005)

hmm kissing sigs are over-rated, everyone has one.

6/10


----------



## dark_nemesis_7 (Oct 4, 2005)

Your sig is awesome, it's kind of like yin & yang... 9/10 only because I think there should have been some green in there. I don't know why.


----------



## Freed (Oct 4, 2005)

Since when did this thread become "rate the sigs"? Anyways, I give you 6/10 mainly because I found that scene funny..even if some didn't o_O


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 4, 2005)

.5/10, For some reason, I only like music related avatars. It also needs a border.


----------



## Iwonn (Oct 4, 2005)

7/10
'''''


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 4, 2005)

4/10, Its nice.


----------



## Oompje (Oct 4, 2005)

mm...  5/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 4, 2005)

10/10, funny.

Dang, How does everyone keep getting more posts than me??!?!??!


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 4, 2005)

i give your avatar a 6.5/10


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 4, 2005)

7/10

,.,.---,.,.


----------



## Ryu (Oct 4, 2005)

7/10 .....


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 4, 2005)

9/10
-.-..--.-.-.


----------



## Iwonn (Oct 4, 2005)

7.2/10
''''


----------



## spyglassfire (Oct 4, 2005)

Cute! 7/10:


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 4, 2005)

Lol go foamy! 7/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 4, 2005)

i give it a 9/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 5, 2005)

Tifa lookin' as badass as ever.  9/10


----------



## Chiru (Oct 5, 2005)

9/10 Nice effects. ^_^


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 5, 2005)

Hm, pretty good. Though the effects dont real help realism. 6.5/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 5, 2005)

Kana-chan!  9/10


----------



## Iwonn (Oct 5, 2005)

9/10
''''


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Oct 5, 2005)

7/10

''/'.


----------



## Oompje (Oct 5, 2005)

Masterpiece mix of two animations 9/10


----------



## Rendan (Oct 5, 2005)

@Ichi-sensei: 8/10 the explosion frame is smaller... 
but it's pretty funny, so +2 points--->10/10!!

@^^>7/10


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Oct 5, 2005)

8/10 

I really like the subtle animation


----------



## UtahCrip (Oct 5, 2005)

7/10 not realistic at all


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Oct 5, 2005)

7/10

and there go all your red bars.


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 5, 2005)

awesome 10/10


----------



## mgrace (Oct 5, 2005)

different 8/10


----------



## Iwonn (Oct 5, 2005)

7/10
'''''


----------



## mgrace (Oct 5, 2005)

2/100.........


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 5, 2005)

funny kon 8/10


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 5, 2005)

Nice gif, isnt too "wowing" though. 6.5/10


----------



## Rek (Oct 5, 2005)

Very clean looking pic, works great as an avatar, but it looks like either in the lower left corner, or around the upper right corner you missed some cutting. Other then that 7.5/10


----------



## Umeliten-kun (Oct 5, 2005)

Awsome avatar!  Love the pictures when Kakashi are "naughty"  9/10!


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 5, 2005)

6/10. Could use a border, a bit small and of low quality.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 5, 2005)

i give your avatar a 8.5/10


----------



## Yamainu (Oct 5, 2005)

Is that Yuna? 9/10, I like the design.


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 5, 2005)

too little and needs a border  5/10

That is Tifa not yuna


----------



## Chiru (Oct 5, 2005)

7/10 Nice gif.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 5, 2005)

^Pretty nice avy...like the border as well 8/10


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Oct 5, 2005)

7.9/10

'/
'/'


----------



## mgrace (Oct 5, 2005)

10/10.....

Who is that chick where can we see more pictures of her???


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Oct 5, 2005)

The chick is BoA.

9/10


----------



## mgrace (Oct 5, 2005)

10/10

I like this BOA chick......


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Oct 5, 2005)

Bleach = god

9/10


----------



## Chiru (Oct 5, 2005)

9/10 Nice animation job.


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Oct 5, 2005)

6.7/10

';,,.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 5, 2005)

awesome avatar 10/10


----------



## Chiru (Oct 5, 2005)

8/10! Tifa + cool effects = awesome!


----------



## ichinii30 (Oct 6, 2005)

I like your avatar, but not your sig


----------



## Chiru (Oct 6, 2005)

Good thing this isn't "Rate the Sig V.6" now isn't it? 6/10 Add a border, an effect here or there, and it'll be good.


----------



## De Monies (Oct 6, 2005)

7/10


----------



## Iwonn (Oct 6, 2005)

8/10 
'''


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Oct 6, 2005)

7.5/10
'
'.'.
.'.
'


----------



## Sneaky_Ninja! (Oct 6, 2005)

9/10 *%*%*%*%*%


----------



## Oompje (Oct 6, 2005)

what is with those lines ?? 6/10


----------



## Tonza (Oct 6, 2005)

8/10


----------



## Rendan (Oct 6, 2005)

6/10 if i could see more of Ichimaru's face i would give you a higher rate


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 6, 2005)

Hm good. Little plain though. 7/10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 6, 2005)

FMP is an awesome anime...that alone deserves an 8...so 9/10


----------



## Iwonn (Oct 6, 2005)

9/10
'''''


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 6, 2005)

Nice find...8.5/10 

*changes avy*


----------



## Freed (Oct 6, 2005)

Great artwork, fits well as an avy.Of course you added a border, everything's good.I give you a 10/10 because I like being kind


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 6, 2005)

i give it a 6/10


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 6, 2005)

Gee ive done this one several times. 8/10


----------



## Yamainu (Oct 6, 2005)

10/10, nice avatar.


----------



## Misk (Oct 6, 2005)

Small and no border 6/10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 6, 2005)

One of your best avartars yet. I assumed you blended the stock into the background or is that the original pic? If you blended it 10/10...


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 6, 2005)

8.5/10....
....
.
.
.


----------



## Chiru (Oct 6, 2005)

7/10 Nice gif.


----------



## Hagane no Renkinjutsushi (Oct 7, 2005)

6/10 additionalletter


----------



## Norb (Oct 7, 2005)

6/10 ~~


----------



## IceWind (Oct 7, 2005)

nice, Dude Really Big to 1337/1337 
*edited by pek*


----------



## Crowe (Oct 7, 2005)

No avatar 10/10


----------



## Sakashi (Oct 7, 2005)

9/10 k rox


----------



## Iwonn (Oct 7, 2005)

7.5/10
'''''


----------



## De Monies (Oct 7, 2005)

9/10


----------



## Tal Rasha (Oct 7, 2005)

8/10 interesting


----------



## Rendan (Oct 7, 2005)

nice avy 8.5/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nice. 8/10


----------



## lekki (Oct 7, 2005)

8/10 for it


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 7, 2005)

10/10

.-.-.-...


----------



## De Monies (Oct 7, 2005)

7/10

cool animation but a bit boring


----------



## Mario is Fat (Oct 7, 2005)

10/10
HE HE, MAN UNDRESSING!
(No I am not gay...)


----------



## TGC (Oct 7, 2005)

lol......7/10


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 7, 2005)

Hm, needs a border. 7/10


----------



## Chiru (Oct 7, 2005)

8/10 Simple and clean.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 7, 2005)

10/10 appealing^^


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 7, 2005)

awesome avatar 8/10


----------



## Yamainu (Oct 7, 2005)

9/10.......


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 7, 2005)

lol pikachu! 7/10


----------



## Negative-Ion (Oct 7, 2005)

7/10 she needs something to play with.


----------



## Yamainu (Oct 7, 2005)

Rock on!..9/10


----------



## gaara621 (Oct 7, 2005)

messed up pikachu , 5/10


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 7, 2005)

9.5/10 get border^^


----------



## Bass (Oct 7, 2005)

10/10

Supa nice.


----------



## Hagane no Renkinjutsushi (Oct 7, 2005)

9/10   
         (. , .)
         (>  <)


----------



## De Monies (Oct 7, 2005)

9/10

I love VG Cats  although you could've made the picture a bit more close up


----------



## Iwonn (Oct 8, 2005)

10/10


----------



## lekki (Oct 8, 2005)

8/10 for that one


----------



## Hagane no Renkinjutsushi (Oct 8, 2005)

10/10 ,n0▌cÑXd*~“šÄþè>


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 8, 2005)

i give it a 9/10


----------



## Bass (Oct 8, 2005)

9/10 Tifa looks kinda chubby there.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 8, 2005)

w00t ... 11/10 =D


----------



## Chiru (Oct 8, 2005)

10/10 I love it!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 8, 2005)

8.5/10...I like the effects...with the face blending into the background


----------



## De Monies (Oct 8, 2005)

8.5/10

nice quality fanart and cood positioning etc etc but not a fan of the fanart used  it's not sasunaru dammit >.<


----------



## lekki (Oct 8, 2005)

Like I said about your sig, where's the border.
Animation is smooth if a little fast. 8/10


----------



## De Monies (Oct 8, 2005)

yeah, it will only let me use 10 frames otherwise the size is too big  it was 40 frames....

8/10


----------



## Negative-Ion (Oct 8, 2005)

Becktard are you a girl or a guy?

If your a girl that avy get 5/10

if your a guy that avy gets 1/10.


----------



## De Monies (Oct 8, 2005)

7/10 for yours - lacks .. colour 

sexist  nar i don't care because I like it  I'm a girl  and I'm gonna stop spamming up this thread now 

I likes your old one better


----------



## Negative-Ion (Oct 8, 2005)

My avy lacks color?

Since when do characters look like the rainbow? The dude has 3 swords, has a fucking tattoo covering almost his whole arm, has a wicked expression. 

anyway urs still gets 5/10.


----------



## Bass (Oct 8, 2005)

9/10
................................................


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 8, 2005)

Hm, good i guess. 7.5/10


----------



## Iwonn (Oct 8, 2005)

7/10
''''


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 8, 2005)

Pretty good. 7.5/10


----------



## Bass (Oct 8, 2005)

Cute girl..7/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Oct 8, 2005)

7/10  pretty plain....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 8, 2005)

That's a pretty good gif..9.8/10


----------



## Bass (Oct 8, 2005)

10/10

Tenjo Tenge...one of the best concerning fanservice.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 8, 2005)

i give your avatar 9/10


----------



## Chiru (Oct 9, 2005)

8/10 I think I've rated yours 1 million times! Still like it!


----------



## Bass (Oct 9, 2005)

9/10.....................


----------



## Notaku (Oct 9, 2005)

renji hmm...8/10


----------



## De Monies (Oct 9, 2005)

10/10

I really like this one - nice work


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Oct 9, 2005)

8/10 

Depends which gender you are


----------



## Notaku (Oct 9, 2005)

Cloud rulez ...8/10


----------



## Iwonn (Oct 9, 2005)

7.5/10
''''


----------



## Bass (Oct 9, 2005)

8/10..........


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 9, 2005)

7.9/10....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 9, 2005)

8.5/10.....*thinks about mufasa*


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Oct 9, 2005)

9/10 HeHe :, good one


----------



## De Monies (Oct 9, 2005)

8/10


----------



## MKD (Oct 9, 2005)

6/10 little 2 much skin


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Oct 9, 2005)

4/10 Too boring......


----------



## Chiru (Oct 9, 2005)

8/10 Nice animation, but -2 cause I'm sick of FF: AC. lol jk


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 9, 2005)

10/10 ^^


----------



## Bass (Oct 9, 2005)

Very nice. 12/10


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 9, 2005)

Nice pic. 7.5/10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 9, 2005)

9/10....Konami is hott...


----------



## Chiru (Oct 9, 2005)

10/10 Really cool animation.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 9, 2005)

i give your avatar a 7/10


----------



## Hagane no Renkinjutsushi (Oct 9, 2005)

Same as before 8/10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 9, 2005)

Likes to drink bleach :S ...8/10


----------



## Baka-san (Oct 9, 2005)

10/10 My favorite scene out of the entire episode. Extremely well done animation, too.


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 9, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> 9/10....Konami is hott...


Uh...its Kaname. Kaname Chidori

7/10


----------



## Lingz (Oct 9, 2005)

8.10

Nice Chidori avy.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 9, 2005)

cool avatar i guess 7.5


----------



## Chiru (Oct 9, 2005)

8/10 .,.,.,.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Oct 10, 2005)

6/10   Can only see the girl, can't see what the other is.......


----------



## Hagane no Renkinjutsushi (Oct 10, 2005)

6.5/10 Seem a little too squished up to me.


----------



## Iwonn (Oct 10, 2005)

7/10
''''


----------



## De Monies (Oct 10, 2005)

9/10


----------



## furious styles (Oct 10, 2005)

7/10 that guy is totally taking off his shirt! heheh.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2005)

7/10, simple yet effective.


----------



## Nybarius (Oct 10, 2005)

7.5/10 He reminds me of Shuma Gorath :/


----------



## Negative-Ion (Oct 10, 2005)

5/10 no other words


----------



## Arima Teppei (Oct 10, 2005)

looks dark and mysterious not really superb also kinda on the dark colors.......6/10


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Oct 10, 2005)

She's cute...even with bad fashion sense! 7/10


----------



## CrazyPig (Oct 10, 2005)

7/10 for both avvy and sig


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 10, 2005)

7/10, nice Haku ava, nothing special though..


----------



## gaara621 (Oct 10, 2005)

erm 3/10 , random lion


----------



## nwoppertje (Oct 10, 2005)

6.5/10

Character from....?

If you drew it yourself it'll be a perfect 10


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 10, 2005)

10/10...its so scary I like it


----------



## Bass (Oct 10, 2005)

22/10


Haruko owns all.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2005)

8/10 because FLCL is BLDL


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 10, 2005)

i give it a 7.5/10


----------



## Bass (Oct 10, 2005)

7/10..................................


----------



## Ghokun (Oct 10, 2005)

Looks nice 8.5/10


----------



## Archssor (Oct 10, 2005)

Little small Ghokun, make it 125x125.


----------



## Hagane no Renkinjutsushi (Oct 10, 2005)

10/10 

=o
=o
=o
=o


----------



## Archssor (Oct 10, 2005)

Still love it. 9/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 10, 2005)

Nice.  9/10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 10, 2005)

Hott...9/10


----------



## Haruka (Oct 10, 2005)

Kon=PIMP. 10/10


----------



## Archssor (Oct 10, 2005)

Funny and oringinal. 8/10


----------



## Chiru (Oct 10, 2005)

9/10 Nice walking spoiler! You ruined Naruto for me! jk I like it. ^_^


----------



## spyglassfire (Oct 10, 2005)

I likey. 7.5/8 of 10


----------



## Archssor (Oct 11, 2005)

Weird. 7/10 ^_^


----------



## Raptor (Oct 11, 2005)

Very nice.   10/10


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Oct 11, 2005)

6.5/10

//./


----------



## el MoFo (Oct 11, 2005)

8/10


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Oct 11, 2005)

8/10

''
'/'
/'/


----------



## Rendan (Oct 11, 2005)

@Gin: 10/10 ^^ Many thanks!!!


----------



## Raziel (Oct 11, 2005)

9/10. Gorillaz !!! pwn!


----------



## Rendan (Oct 11, 2005)

THat tounge ownz....lol...8.5/10


----------



## De Monies (Oct 11, 2005)

9/10 

@__@ <333 Gorillaz


----------



## Rendan (Oct 11, 2005)

Maybe if you could slow down the speed on that gif....9/10


----------



## De Monies (Oct 11, 2005)

9/10

I can't without it looking screwy :sad - it will only let me have 10 frames till it's over the limit


----------



## Oompje (Oct 11, 2005)

euhm it's kind of fast and strange moment :S 7/10

You could lower the qaulity of the picture which will allow you to use 15-20 frames or make the frames last a little longer, especially the last one.

EDIT:

something like this


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2005)

Ed has turned into a squid, OMGSZSZOSKAOk!!!!!!!!111111111

9.2/10


----------



## Sayo (Oct 11, 2005)

lol, reminds of a hallow somehow.
7/10


----------



## Archssor (Oct 11, 2005)

Weird... 8/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2005)

Nice colorings collection, 100/150


----------



## Tonza (Oct 11, 2005)

6.5/10 really weird....


----------



## SkyWolf (Oct 11, 2005)

7/10 Ichigo I think...


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 11, 2005)

7/10, gotta love teh Gundam.


----------



## gaara621 (Oct 11, 2005)

3/10 again , just a random lion


----------



## Sayo (Oct 11, 2005)

needs a border, 6/10


----------



## Rendan (Oct 11, 2005)

That not one of your best. 7/10
But i love your SL's sig


----------



## k1nj3 (Oct 11, 2005)

8/10














.....................


----------



## Chiru (Oct 11, 2005)

9/10 Creepy but cool! Plus it looks like a doggy. Oh so cute!


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 11, 2005)

8/10 cool pic, too dark.


----------



## Archssor (Oct 11, 2005)

Not bad. 8/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 11, 2005)

i give it a 8/10


----------



## Bass (Oct 11, 2005)

8/10...................


----------



## Tal Rasha (Oct 11, 2005)

9/10 cool pic


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 11, 2005)

Really low quality, or just really blurry. Kinda small too, use the 125x125 limit and make it bigger.


----------



## Bass (Oct 12, 2005)

8/10......................


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 12, 2005)

great renji fanart...9/10


----------



## Chiru (Oct 12, 2005)

Umm... 9/10 for the animation...yeah...


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 12, 2005)

Very, very nice. 9.5/10


----------



## eXshinobi (Oct 12, 2005)

7.5/10...nice


----------



## CrazyPig (Oct 12, 2005)

Av-7/10
Sigs-9/10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 12, 2005)

7.5/10....I like the image, but I think it would look a little better with a different frame


----------



## Oompje (Oct 12, 2005)

many ecchi pictures you just keep watching and seeing new ones :amazed 
9/10

only thing that would make itultimate is if all the pictures had the same border


----------



## Rendan (Oct 12, 2005)

>.<............
7/10


----------



## Tal Rasha (Oct 12, 2005)

messed up, but not bad 8.5/10


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 12, 2005)

Hm, pretty nice. 7/10


----------



## Bass (Oct 12, 2005)

8/10..................


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 12, 2005)

really like it 9/10


----------



## Meijin (Oct 13, 2005)

9/10.

oEKROEKOkcok


----------



## Umeliten-kun (Oct 13, 2005)

You're good with the ball!  9/10!


----------



## Notaku (Oct 13, 2005)

add border and stuff 6/10


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 13, 2005)

really good 8.7/10..


----------



## Rendan (Oct 13, 2005)

like it, 9.5/10


----------



## Notaku (Oct 13, 2005)

lol funny and ugly 8/10


----------



## Rendan (Oct 13, 2005)

I can't say the same for yours, lol
8/10


----------



## Notaku (Oct 13, 2005)

hehehe
8/10


----------



## Nybarius (Oct 13, 2005)

7/10 Pretty cool, but a bit too girly for my taste :>


----------



## Notaku (Oct 13, 2005)

psyhco doggy 7/10
i like tha way she looks


----------



## Rendan (Oct 13, 2005)

@Kibbles 'n' Bits
Pretty......... i can't define it..
6/10 though is funny

@Notaku:already rated yours


----------



## O-Yone Lisu (Oct 13, 2005)

8/10.  It'd get a 10 if 2D'd lick a booger out. :


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 13, 2005)

edit:
@rendan,lol...a bit to small 8/10

^7/10


----------



## Notaku (Oct 13, 2005)

i has something
9/10


----------



## O-Yone Lisu (Oct 13, 2005)

Wee, another KoF fan. RoP get's a 10 out of coolness.  Kensou= The Man.


----------



## Rendan (Oct 13, 2005)

not bad
7/10

Please, all the people online...

*Spoiler*: _We need votes,Go vote here plez_ 



Echii battle


----------



## Sayo (Oct 13, 2005)

8/!0
; ' . '; .?../ /


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 13, 2005)

9/10 its nice


----------



## Rendan (Oct 13, 2005)

9/10
/())/()//)


----------



## Haruka (Oct 13, 2005)

ROFLFOFLFOLF Pwnage. 10/10


----------



## RodMack (Oct 13, 2005)

6/10..........


----------



## Chiru (Oct 13, 2005)

7/10 Simple, but nice.


----------



## Ruri (Oct 13, 2005)

A Tobi avy!    You work fast, Chiru/Quinn. 

10/10 - it looks great. ^_^


----------



## N' FaMoS (Oct 14, 2005)

nice.............7.5/10


----------



## Forgotten_eViL (Oct 14, 2005)

6.5/10

u could edit it more


----------



## Rendan (Oct 14, 2005)

8.9/10
(·$%$%·$%$·&)


----------



## Archssor (Oct 14, 2005)

Good band. 8/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2005)

Hooray for color.

1,900,054/2,000,000


----------



## Neenah (Oct 14, 2005)

7/10

Rawr...


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 14, 2005)

i give it a 8/10


----------



## RodMack (Oct 14, 2005)

8.5/10, Tifa's cute :3


----------



## Chiru (Oct 15, 2005)

7/10 Simple, but nice.


----------



## Saurus (Oct 15, 2005)

7.3/10 its o-k


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 15, 2005)

6/10 dont like it that much, could be bigger


----------



## Tal Rasha (Oct 15, 2005)

^^ 8/10

^6/10 looks like his body's spazzing out....


----------



## De Monies (Oct 15, 2005)

9.9/10

niiice :amazed


----------



## Saurus (Oct 15, 2005)

6.9/10 ,,, meh,  guy taking off his shirt,,


----------



## Nybarius (Oct 15, 2005)

7/10 

Quite good, but a bit plain.


----------



## De Monies (Oct 15, 2005)

10/10
<333 dyro



> 6.9/10 ,,, meh, guy taking off his shirt,,


 not just _any_ guy - it's TAIRA!!!


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 15, 2005)

scares me 6/10


----------



## nwoppertje (Oct 15, 2005)

6.5/10
Random Finalfantasy-ish character...


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 15, 2005)

Your avatar is scary. ;_;

7/10

Cool idea, but the drawing/animation could be better.


----------



## Chiru (Oct 15, 2005)

6/10 Blurry and small.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Oct 15, 2005)

interestin=O

8,5/10


----------



## Tal Rasha (Oct 15, 2005)

9/10 very good!


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 15, 2005)

kinda creepy 8/10


----------



## TDM (Oct 15, 2005)

Looks a bit fat. 7/10


----------



## Chiru (Oct 15, 2005)

10/10 I love it!


----------



## TDM (Oct 15, 2005)

Good job with little material, but he isn't Obito  8/10


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 15, 2005)

Nice 8/10. Cept I don't know what it is.


----------



## Chiru (Oct 15, 2005)

Nice 8/10. Cept I don't know what it is.


----------



## Rendan (Oct 15, 2005)

7/10
(?%$?&)


----------



## Sayo (Oct 15, 2005)

"            ''' '''  "


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 15, 2005)

wow...is that Gaara? :S 

9.5/10...XD


----------



## Sayo (Oct 15, 2005)

> wow...is that Gaara?


damn right it is, sucha sexy bitch all of the sudden ain't he ;]


----------



## Bass (Oct 15, 2005)

9/10

Gaara turned his sex meter too high for me.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 15, 2005)

Nice shaman king avy...good borders as well 9/10


----------



## RodMack (Oct 16, 2005)

as always, the AvyKage has something amusing. 9/10


----------



## Notaku (Oct 16, 2005)

it's ok 7/10


----------



## Misk (Oct 16, 2005)

Evil Sia = 9.5/10


----------



## Rendan (Oct 16, 2005)

9/10
($%$&%&)


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Oct 16, 2005)

*licks lips* 

8,5/10


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 16, 2005)

9/10 .........


----------



## Shogun (Oct 16, 2005)

just because it is from king of fighters 8/10


----------



## TGC (Oct 16, 2005)

8/10 funny


----------



## Misk (Oct 16, 2005)

5/10
'''''''''


----------



## RodMack (Oct 16, 2005)

pretty good. 7.5/10


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 16, 2005)

8/10

-.....
-..--.-.
'0


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Oct 16, 2005)

not bad....8/10


----------



## Neenah (Oct 16, 2005)

9/10
shiny...XD


----------



## Notaku (Oct 16, 2005)

hmmm....8/10


----------



## RodMack (Oct 16, 2005)

nice and shiny. 8.5/10


----------



## Psyonic (Oct 16, 2005)

8.5/10


.


----------



## Iwonn (Oct 16, 2005)

5/10
''''


----------



## Chiru (Oct 16, 2005)

9/10 I like.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 16, 2005)

6/10 i like color in avatars


----------



## Saurus (Oct 16, 2005)

6.5/10 .... tobi?


----------



## bananana (Oct 16, 2005)

cool. dark and stuff. captures the most important part of the picture. 10/10


----------



## Crowe (Oct 16, 2005)

9/10 I like it.


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 16, 2005)

9/10 Cool even without color


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 16, 2005)

Too boring cause one color overtakes the entire avatar. 6/10


----------



## Chiru (Oct 16, 2005)

8/10 Very simple looking, but very nice.


----------



## Tal Rasha (Oct 16, 2005)

7/10 a little odd, and no colour.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 16, 2005)

Pretty nice Allen Walker fanart. 

8/10


----------



## Tal Rasha (Oct 16, 2005)

10/10 i love your avy.

Heheh, truthfully I didn't know it was anyone. I just like the pic


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 17, 2005)

Freaky deeky, but pretty good. 7/10


----------



## De Monies (Oct 17, 2005)

9.5/10

cute


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 17, 2005)

Beck = teh cool 

8.5/10


----------



## nwoppertje (Oct 17, 2005)

7/10

I'll bet there are some pretty big boobies attached to it! And you know how much Gaara loves the boobs!


----------



## k1nj3 (Oct 17, 2005)

Lol. 9/10


::.::.::.::


----------



## RodMack (Oct 17, 2005)

is that the nine tails? it looks nice. 8.5/10


----------



## gaara621 (Oct 17, 2005)

erm 7/10 because i dont know who it is


----------



## RodMack (Oct 17, 2005)

gaara621 said:
			
		

> erm 7/10 because i dont know who it is


he's Vergil from Devil May Cry 3.

the bg in your avy is ok, not liking the stock. 7/10


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 17, 2005)

Kick ass Vergil avy. 

9/10


----------



## gaara621 (Oct 17, 2005)

ah vergil isnt he dantes brother? i heard he was badass so 9/10

and tenshioni , i like it alot cept for the weird swirly guy man thing person .....whatever it is !

so 9/10 and how do you keep the image quality so great?mines always all blurry


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 17, 2005)

6/10 dont like the font.

and you don't like Tobi?


----------



## gaara621 (Oct 17, 2005)

whos tobi?

and is that a guitarist?ity looks pretty cool so 7/10


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Oct 17, 2005)

its ok....7,5/10


----------



## RodMack (Oct 17, 2005)

great quality. 9/10


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Oct 17, 2005)

looks cool 

9/10


----------



## Crowe (Oct 17, 2005)

looks hawt 9/10

My L > yours


----------



## TDM (Oct 17, 2005)

I don't really like the whole "only black" background, but it's good. 7/10


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 17, 2005)

its cool but cant see it really good...8/10


----------



## Yamainu (Oct 17, 2005)

Cool..9/10


----------



## NarutoUzumaki (Oct 17, 2005)

Kane is pretty cool 7/10


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 17, 2005)

7/10 cute pic, u draw that?


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 17, 2005)

looks cool 8/10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 17, 2005)

Cool looking gif...8/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 17, 2005)

1/10, Its ok.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 17, 2005)

^.....no reason for the score :xp

...0.5/10


----------



## Maleficent (Oct 17, 2005)

Animation's a little jerky... 9.9/10 :xp


----------



## Raziel (Oct 18, 2005)

Funny. 9.5/10 !


----------



## Ryu (Oct 18, 2005)

Stock quality is bad, the croping is boring and you have done absolutely nothing to it. 

2/10


----------



## Tal Rasha (Oct 18, 2005)

3/10 bleh.


----------



## Ryu (Oct 18, 2005)

5/10 
's ok.


----------



## Notaku (Oct 18, 2005)

5/10
i dont like him


----------



## De Monies (Oct 18, 2005)

9.5/10

I like the colouring and effects


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 18, 2005)

Considerably retarded.

0.1/10


----------



## XxGreat Hokage NarutoxX (Oct 18, 2005)

just as retarded as the previous
0.1/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 18, 2005)

Over rated stock

2/10


----------



## KageMane (Oct 18, 2005)

5/10 don know who they are


----------



## Tal Rasha (Oct 18, 2005)

5/10 just dont like it that much..


----------



## KageMane (Oct 18, 2005)

8/10 nice face expression

Why has this page such low ratings??


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 18, 2005)

font s'okay.  6/10


----------



## Iwonn (Oct 18, 2005)

4/10
''''


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 18, 2005)

i give it a 6/10


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 18, 2005)

gettin tired of tifa 7/10


----------



## Haruka (Oct 18, 2005)

NOt bad 9/10


Damn people, you guys are getting mean. Seriously... a .1/10?
 That's considered flame. You don't even have a good comment on it either.


----------



## Tal Rasha (Oct 18, 2005)

really odd, but original I guess. 7.5/10


----------



## Iwonn (Oct 19, 2005)

8/10
''''


----------



## Rendan (Oct 19, 2005)

That *forgets name* is fantastic 9/10


----------



## Tanthalos (Oct 19, 2005)

hahahah looks like something out of Hino horror

 7/10


----------



## Shogun (Oct 19, 2005)

pretty funky, 7/10


----------



## Iwonn (Oct 19, 2005)

4.5/10
''''


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 19, 2005)

looks hot 8.5/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 19, 2005)

I don't really care anymore...

3/10


----------



## TGC (Oct 19, 2005)

4/10...dont know who that is but the avy is too plain...


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 19, 2005)

its cool but dont like the font so much 7.5/10


----------



## RodMack (Oct 19, 2005)

nice colour. i like the blood. 9/10


----------



## TDM (Oct 19, 2005)

Eh, I already rated yours  7/10


----------



## Tal Rasha (Oct 19, 2005)

8/10 not bad


----------



## TGC (Oct 19, 2005)

9/10..for the uniqueness first time i see that avatar...


----------



## TDM (Oct 19, 2005)

Seems a bit stretched out and the coloring's a bit off.

6/10


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 19, 2005)

really cool 8.9/10


----------



## Haruka (Oct 19, 2005)

If it only matched the theme of your sigs. 9/10


----------



## Christen (Oct 19, 2005)

8/10 for the sarcastic look on the monkey! XD

Colored my avi myself. ^^


----------



## K'Dash (Oct 20, 2005)

Naruto's expression is creepy for some reason that I cant quite explain.

Still, nice coloring though.

8/10 D:


----------



## Ha-ri (Oct 20, 2005)

No sure too much about it, but the coloring is cool.

8/10


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 20, 2005)

lol 7/10

,.,.,.


----------



## Sayo (Oct 20, 2005)

6/10
"      ''" '''''""'


----------



## Iwonn (Oct 20, 2005)

10/10
''''


----------



## mgrace (Oct 20, 2005)

10/10......

Awesome>> Awesome...


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 20, 2005)

lol 8.5/10


----------



## Yumi-Chan (Oct 20, 2005)

I like the blood, but it's kind of plain.. 7/10


----------



## RodMack (Oct 20, 2005)

very cute  9/10


----------



## Tal Rasha (Oct 20, 2005)

9/10 like it


----------



## Yumi-Chan (Oct 20, 2005)

10/10 =3
....


----------



## De Monies (Oct 20, 2005)

9/10


----------



## Rendan (Oct 20, 2005)

it seems a bit more slow than the last time...8.5/10


:


----------



## Yumi-Chan (Oct 20, 2005)

.........  
8/10


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 20, 2005)

cue 9.5/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 20, 2005)

Blood is good, in moderation.

8/10


----------



## Iwonn (Oct 20, 2005)

7/10
'''''''


----------



## Tal Rasha (Oct 20, 2005)

@Yumi-chan -- 10/10 CUTE!!! :

@Iwonn -- 9/10 not bad


----------



## Notaku (Oct 20, 2005)

freaky 6/10


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 20, 2005)

8/10

.-,.,-.,--.,,.---


----------



## Chiru (Oct 20, 2005)

7/10 Nice effects.


----------



## Tal Rasha (Oct 20, 2005)

8/10 cool but kinda... choppy, or crowded. Dunno, can't think of the right word. Too much in too small a space.


----------



## TDM (Oct 20, 2005)

Euhh...8/10


----------



## Archssor (Oct 20, 2005)

liek teh LOL 8/10


----------



## Chiru (Oct 20, 2005)

10/10 I love it.


----------



## Haruka (Oct 20, 2005)

The white borders kinda ruin it. 8/10 :\


----------



## N' FaMoS (Oct 20, 2005)

nice 8/10.


----------



## TDM (Oct 20, 2005)

It's a bit small...5/10


----------



## N' FaMoS (Oct 20, 2005)

sorta konfusin, 6/10
(kant help the size man, not all of us have time to be too active on thes forums and have the priviledge of a bigger avy)


----------



## Elric (Oct 20, 2005)

pretty cool, 9/10


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 20, 2005)

Nice, KH rocks.  8?/10


(larger version of the avatar, but I can't use it since I don't have 2000 posts)


Another one.


----------



## Chiru (Oct 21, 2005)

8/10 i like it


----------



## Negative-Ion (Oct 21, 2005)

ok who likes my sig!!! lol


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 21, 2005)

Heh, Seen that b4 ... funny 10/10^^


----------



## Chiru (Oct 21, 2005)

10/10 You will always get 10 out of 10. lol


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 21, 2005)

^Thnx=] ... ooo Sai, and the colors are nice, i like  10/10^^


----------



## Iwonn (Oct 21, 2005)

10/10
'''''


----------



## Centeolt (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm not sure if it's shotas but anyway: 9/10
Good one.


----------



## Misk (Oct 21, 2005)

6/10
'''''''''''


----------



## kataimiko (Oct 21, 2005)

I like the drawing style and the colors used. 9/10.


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 21, 2005)

good animation 8/10


----------



## K'Dash (Oct 21, 2005)

It's haruko, and therefore, it's awesome 

10/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 21, 2005)

10/10, Really Cool.


----------



## mow (Oct 21, 2005)

haha. How I love homestar 6/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 21, 2005)

Oh Jess, 10/10.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 21, 2005)

i give it a 6/10


----------



## Ha-ri (Oct 22, 2005)

9/10 Soo Shiney..


----------



## Tal Rasha (Oct 22, 2005)

odd... 7/10


----------



## Core (Oct 22, 2005)

oops, let me try that again.

8/10, like the picture.


----------



## RodMack (Oct 22, 2005)

8/10, chibi sesshomaru :3


----------



## lekki (Oct 22, 2005)

8/10 for the undead looking guy.


----------



## Cyberwaste (Oct 22, 2005)

wicked cool, as usual. 9/10


----------



## Chiru (Oct 22, 2005)

7/10 I like it. Nice effects.


----------



## Raziel (Oct 22, 2005)

Like the colors. It's a bit LQ though. 7.5/10


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 22, 2005)

Stock is LQ ... n im not feeling how it is placed. But border is plain and simple, so i like
9.5/10^^


----------



## lekki (Oct 22, 2005)

9/10, you got the animation down nicely


----------



## Centeolt (Oct 22, 2005)

nice graphics, I love the shaking effect 9/10


----------



## Haruka (Oct 22, 2005)

Can use a border, can be bigger. 7/10


----------



## De Monies (Oct 22, 2005)

1/10 

but 8/10 for awesomenesque-ness


----------



## Chiru (Oct 22, 2005)

8/10 Mhmm...


----------



## Yumi-Chan (Oct 22, 2005)

hmm.... 5/10 =D


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 22, 2005)

awesome 10/10


----------



## Chiru (Oct 22, 2005)

8/10 Nice effects.


----------



## Keramachi (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice coloring and stock. 9/10


----------



## Rendan (Oct 22, 2005)

Dancin' calin rules. 8.5/10


----------



## Ghokun (Oct 22, 2005)

8/10

nothing special


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 23, 2005)

it gets a 6/10


----------



## RodMack (Oct 23, 2005)

nice blending, 8.5/10


----------



## batanga (Oct 23, 2005)

Ooh, nice one. Some more effects would look good, like extra colors and stuff.

8/10


----------



## Rendan (Oct 23, 2005)

Funny, and good colors...but i would  never put it as my avatar xD
8.7/10


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Oct 23, 2005)

I like Godzillaz...8/10!


----------



## furious styles (Oct 23, 2005)

well it makes me laugh...poor tobi.. 8/10


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 23, 2005)

6/10
....-,-,
.-.-
.-


----------



## k1nj3 (Oct 23, 2005)

6/10


<.<.<>/////>////>//


----------



## Lingz (Oct 23, 2005)

7/10

~~~~


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Oct 23, 2005)

Very sketchy...7.8/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Oct 23, 2005)

8/10   Funny that one......yes....indeed :


----------



## BooYah (Oct 23, 2005)

super cute 9.5/10


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 23, 2005)

hard to see pic and text 5/10


----------



## Lingz (Oct 23, 2005)

8.5/10

Nice solid colours genjo

~~~~~


----------



## chikushou (Oct 23, 2005)

4/10

..


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Oct 23, 2005)

6/10   Not the best i've seen.......


----------



## chikushou (Oct 23, 2005)

10/10 the best ive ever seen..Lol


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Oct 23, 2005)

Kinda lacking in my opinion...6.8/10


----------



## Tal Rasha (Oct 23, 2005)

lol 8/10 cause it's funny


----------



## Shogun (Oct 23, 2005)

8/10 because it looks pretty damn cool.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 23, 2005)

6/10

~~~~~


----------



## Tal Rasha (Oct 23, 2005)

7.5/10 not bad


----------



## Misk (Oct 23, 2005)

9/10
''''''''


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Oct 23, 2005)

7/20
'
'/'/


----------



## Tal Rasha (Oct 23, 2005)

9/10 sexxay!


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 23, 2005)

awesome 8/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 23, 2005)

Dumb, 2/10.


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Oct 23, 2005)

5/10

'
.'.


----------



## Bass (Oct 23, 2005)

Delicious. 10/10


----------



## Chiru (Oct 23, 2005)

10/10 You and your 150x150... Nice coloring.


----------



## BooYah (Oct 24, 2005)

10/10 Nice!!!


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Oct 24, 2005)

7/10
'',',/.


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Oct 24, 2005)

Excellent! 10/10


----------



## BooYah (Oct 24, 2005)

hehehe 7/10


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Oct 24, 2005)

7/10

''.',,..m


----------



## Shogun (Oct 24, 2005)

i reckon 10/10 sounds about right


----------



## BooYah (Oct 24, 2005)

7/10

..


----------



## ph0921 (Oct 24, 2005)

its ok but the letters dissappear in less than a second i cant read it.
8.5/10


----------



## BooYah (Oct 24, 2005)

pakkun is soooo cute! 10/10


----------



## RodMack (Oct 24, 2005)

quality is low and the words disappear quickly. 5/10


----------



## chikushou (Oct 24, 2005)

looks dumb 4/10


----------



## Crowe (Oct 24, 2005)

Haha, funny indeed  but add a border? 7/10


----------



## Iwonn (Oct 24, 2005)

8/10
'''''


----------



## BooYah (Oct 24, 2005)

9/10 cute..!


----------



## Tanthalos (Oct 24, 2005)

7/10 nice animation but the words are too fast


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Oct 24, 2005)

nice =O

8,5/10


----------



## Nihao (Oct 24, 2005)

9/10
I love it ! ^_^


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Oct 24, 2005)

8/10

very nice one. lovely burshes + stock


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Oct 24, 2005)

6/10 a little simple....


----------



## Lingz (Oct 24, 2005)

7.5/10

~~~~


----------



## BooYah (Oct 24, 2005)

6/10 too simple..


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Oct 24, 2005)

Whatever...7.4/10


----------



## Shogun (Oct 24, 2005)

8/10 i love the humour


----------



## Ace (inactive) (Oct 24, 2005)

8  why?... it's the family man


----------



## RodMack (Oct 24, 2005)

neat bg on you avy. 8/10


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 24, 2005)

Vergil kicks ass 8.5/10


----------



## LeafNinjaNeji (Oct 24, 2005)

8/10 for all of them


----------



## Shogun (Oct 24, 2005)

7/10 neji cool


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Oct 24, 2005)

I love Family Guy! 8/10


----------



## gaara621 (Oct 24, 2005)

6/10
funny but really pixelly and was prolly made in MS paint


----------



## Darko (Oct 24, 2005)

7/10 dont really know where its from but i dont think the bg is very fitting


----------



## Danichi (Oct 24, 2005)

It's cute and funny - plus, it matches the user title..I think..um..9/10. ^^


----------



## Haruka (Oct 24, 2005)

Oekaki! Loves Oekaki.  10/10


----------



## Misk (Oct 24, 2005)

Looks more like a dog 7.5/10


----------



## Bass (Oct 24, 2005)

Cool. 9/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 24, 2005)

that avatar rox 10/10


----------



## Kalmah (Oct 24, 2005)

8/10 who is that?


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 24, 2005)

6/10 good pic, horrible cut.

btw that one u saw is Tifa from FF7: advent children.


----------



## TDM (Oct 24, 2005)

I never liked FLCL 6.7/10


----------



## Centeolt (Oct 24, 2005)

8.5/10, very nice


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 24, 2005)

Kalmah said:
			
		

> 8/10 who is that?


tifa from ff7 advent children and Centeolt 7/10


----------



## Darko (Oct 24, 2005)

7-7.5/10. The stock is good but the overlay seems too flashy, and i think a warm colour wouldve fit better than a cold one like that aqua



> It's cute and funny - plus, it matches the user title..I think..um..9/10. ^^



thanks


----------



## Chiru (Oct 25, 2005)

7/10, but at least an 8 if it was 125x125. ^_^


----------



## Notaku (Oct 25, 2005)

i Think Kyuubi lvl3 really looks weird O_o
9/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Oct 25, 2005)

9/10 very cute :


----------



## BooYah (Oct 25, 2005)

cuteness 10/10


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Oct 25, 2005)

Okay...I guess...7/10


----------



## x_Zen_x (Oct 25, 2005)

Haha funny 8/10


----------



## BooYah (Oct 25, 2005)

lol...... 9/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 25, 2005)

9/10 nice subtle animation


----------



## Darko (Oct 25, 2005)

8/10. It suffers some points because of the bg but you gotta love the classic ffVI reference


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Oct 25, 2005)

7/10

funny


----------



## Rendan (Oct 25, 2005)

So cool, 9/10


----------



## Inactive Roy (Oct 25, 2005)

Gotta love gorrilaz 9/10


----------



## Bass (Oct 25, 2005)

Kisuke is always cool. 9/10


----------



## Misk (Oct 25, 2005)

8/10
'''''''


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 25, 2005)

dont really like the graphics but its well done. 8/10


----------



## Bass (Oct 25, 2005)

FOOLY COOLY!!!!!!! *Jams on guitar*

10/10!


----------



## Lingz (Oct 25, 2005)

9/10

Like how it changes colour

~~~~~


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 25, 2005)

i give it a 8.5/10


----------



## RodMack (Oct 25, 2005)

nice brightness. 8.5/10


----------



## Chiru (Oct 25, 2005)

9/10 Tekken!


----------



## Rendan (Oct 26, 2005)

7.8/10
''    '''


----------



## lekki (Oct 26, 2005)

8.5/10, I didn't get enough good songs on their last album


----------



## Rendan (Oct 26, 2005)

Not bad, 8/10

*in the Demon days album?You are crazy dude, how about Feel Good Inc.?


----------



## Jason (Oct 26, 2005)

I cant see his face but I hella like the Gorrilaz! 9/10!


----------



## Rendan (Oct 26, 2005)

you cant see his face? it big, i promise you!
nice wink,8/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Oct 26, 2005)

6/10 not a big gorillaz fan  sry


----------



## Feathers! (Oct 26, 2005)

some anime chick, its not bad... 7/10.


----------



## De Monies (Oct 26, 2005)

8.9/10


----------



## lekki (Oct 26, 2005)

You and your yaoi Demon

Unfortunately, it's not one I like sorry, 7/10


----------



## halfy (Oct 26, 2005)

8/10 nice dragon and background ;x

edit- bah wrong thread >.<


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Oct 26, 2005)

I think someone already has that avatar..... 3/10


----------



## Rendan (Oct 26, 2005)

nicely done 8/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 26, 2005)

makes me want to comit suicide

7/10


----------



## mow (Oct 26, 2005)

lolol
5/10


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Oct 26, 2005)

8/10
 clap your hands little monkey


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 26, 2005)

3/10. Its aight.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 26, 2005)

i give it a 6.5/10


----------



## Darko (Oct 26, 2005)

5/10 ... its kinda low quality, quite grainy, and she looks, not right


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 26, 2005)

It's cool. 7/10


----------



## Cyberwaste (Oct 26, 2005)

not too shabby, don't like the font for the initials. 6/10


----------



## RodMack (Oct 26, 2005)

i wonder what kind of action that guy is having. 8/10


----------



## lekki (Oct 27, 2005)

Yay, go Lee, 9/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nicely done. 9/10


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 27, 2005)

looks cool and matches with the sigi  8.5/10


----------



## RodMack (Oct 27, 2005)

it looks as if it doesn't have an end. 7.5/10


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 27, 2005)

hooooot 10/10


----------



## Haruka (Oct 27, 2005)

Whoooaaaa.. 10/10


----------



## Bass (Oct 27, 2005)

Odd................ 7/10


----------



## Core (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice pic and border, 8.5/10


----------



## Cyberwaste (Oct 27, 2005)

cute/great artwork +100. Inuyasha -92. 8/10 :-D


----------



## TGC (Oct 28, 2005)

6/10 nothing out of the ordinary...


----------



## lekki (Oct 28, 2005)

8/10 for this one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 28, 2005)

9/10 I enjoy lightning, dragons, and avatars, this combines all aspects of that


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 28, 2005)

lol funny  7/10


----------



## mtora83 (Oct 28, 2005)

2/10 for rop. mines' of a website, but the signature is mine.


----------



## k1nj3 (Oct 28, 2005)

2/10


:.::.:.::.::::.:.::


----------



## Iwonn (Oct 28, 2005)

6.8/10
''''


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 28, 2005)

it gets a 6/10


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 28, 2005)

Asuka! 

7/10


----------



## ichinii30 (Oct 29, 2005)

Changing one, ah, si. OOhhh, the tobi one is cool. 
8/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 29, 2005)

Makes me wanna wiggle my nose.  8.5/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Oct 29, 2005)

Hot anime chick, cannot go wrong there 9/10, cause you covered up her cleavage with your initials... so I guess you can go wrong....


----------



## Mi-Ko (Oct 29, 2005)

8/10

werid  in a forest eh?


----------



## Azurestrife (Oct 29, 2005)

invisable sig, deserves a 10/10 for sure.


----------



## Mi-Ko (Oct 29, 2005)

whoops i forgot to set my ava XD 

10/10 thats pretty hot


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 29, 2005)

i give it a 7.5/10


----------



## Mi-Ko (Oct 29, 2005)

XDD
9/10 baq quality


----------



## Azurestrife (Oct 29, 2005)

meh, dont really like it....but it gets a 6/10 bc just bc it is a frog purse.


----------



## Darko (Oct 29, 2005)

8/10. Cool artwork but the bg is a little bland


----------



## Chiru (Oct 29, 2005)

10/10 That one picture shows Naruto perfectly.


----------



## ichinii30 (Oct 29, 2005)

6/10 Nice editing skills.


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 29, 2005)

I have also that ava...and I like it 8.5/10


----------



## lekki (Oct 29, 2005)

6/10, I don't like it so much.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 29, 2005)

i give it a 7.5/10


----------



## BooYah (Oct 29, 2005)

6/10 

...


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 29, 2005)

animation time wait is a bit too long.
a LITTLE bit too much of a panty shot, 7/10


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 29, 2005)

Looks like a cut out from a much larger picture. 6/10


----------



## ichinii30 (Oct 29, 2005)

7/10
It would look nicer with a different border.


----------



## Rendan (Oct 29, 2005)

cool 9/10..........


----------



## Darko (Oct 29, 2005)

8.5/10. Nice stock but kinda creepy =p


----------



## Ruri (Oct 29, 2005)

I love Naruto & Kakashi - and that scene is funny. 

8.5/10


----------



## Temari103 (Oct 29, 2005)

plain and nice. =] 7/10


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 29, 2005)

like it but bit too smal 8/10


----------



## RodMack (Oct 29, 2005)

very nice, Hollow Ichigo. 8/10


----------



## Mi-Ko (Oct 30, 2005)

9/10
the border doesnt go well


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 30, 2005)

i give it a 9/10


----------



## Cyberwaste (Oct 30, 2005)

Works much better as an avatar than a sig- In the avatar it has a grungy feel, while in the sig it just looks lowq. 7/10.


----------



## Bass (Oct 30, 2005)

Coolness. 9/10


----------



## Iwonn (Oct 30, 2005)

7.5/10
'''''


----------



## Inactive Roy (Oct 30, 2005)

Interesting, 8/10 cats.


----------



## skmt999 (Oct 30, 2005)

Ah!!! 5/10 BAD ROY!!! 

Urahara >>>> whatever else you might want to use. (tht's from deathnote, right?)


----------



## Misk (Oct 30, 2005)

Aizen Kon O_o 8/10


----------



## Bass (Oct 30, 2005)

Chibi Riku! 10/10


----------



## Tonza (Oct 30, 2005)

8.5/10 ~~~


----------



## RodMack (Oct 30, 2005)

don't remember that gusy name in your avy. anyways, it's cool. 8/10


----------



## Bass (Oct 30, 2005)

Lee, man of two fingaa....9/10


----------



## psychotik (Oct 30, 2005)

7/10 quite good


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 30, 2005)

5/10, Looks generic.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 30, 2005)

different lol 6.5/10


----------



## Low-fi Boy (Oct 30, 2005)

Tifa <thumbsup> 7/10


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Oct 30, 2005)

Okay...7/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 30, 2005)

Tobi = owned.  7.5/10


----------



## Iwonn (Oct 31, 2005)

9/10
'''''


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Oct 31, 2005)

5/10 
',,'/.

\\


----------



## Sayo (Oct 31, 2005)

8/10
could be higher if it had a smoother animation /;


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 31, 2005)

relly good 9.5/10


----------



## k1nj3 (Oct 31, 2005)

great! 9/10


----------



## Scared Link (Oct 31, 2005)

luv it 10/10


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 31, 2005)

hahaha pumbaaaa 8/10


----------



## Rendan (Oct 31, 2005)

needs border, but it's so funny
8/10


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Oct 31, 2005)

8/10 

^_^


----------



## Rendan (Oct 31, 2005)

looks a bit zombie
7/10


----------



## Iwonn (Oct 31, 2005)

8/10
''''


----------



## Misk (Oct 31, 2005)

Beyblade! 10/10


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Oct 31, 2005)

cute! 8/10


----------



## Low-fi Boy (Oct 31, 2005)

Cool, unnerving, but cool 9/10


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Oct 31, 2005)

Furi Kuri! 7/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 31, 2005)

i give it a 7.5/10


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 31, 2005)

cool, but advent children's magic is fading to me 8.5/10


----------



## Bass (Oct 31, 2005)

Haruko gets the 9/10!


----------



## RodMack (Oct 31, 2005)

cool art, 8.5/10


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Nov 1, 2005)

Very nice...8/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 1, 2005)

Not bad, but I don't know what Diedara is supposed to be beating Obito with..

8/10


----------



## genjo sanzo (Nov 1, 2005)

awesome stuff, as usual.  10/10

and deidara is using a chair *read off custom user title.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 1, 2005)

The old "read the custom title" trick huh? You won that round.

Anyway, I guess as far as guitar weilding snipers goes, that chicks as good as they come. 8/10


----------



## Bass (Nov 1, 2005)

Kisame + Mangekyou Sharingan = t3h overkill?  

10/10!


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Nov 1, 2005)

^9.6/10

And here's my new 'Deidara's death by ____.' avatar!


----------



## Chiru (Nov 1, 2005)

9/10! I love Deidara's death avatars!


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 1, 2005)

Ahh...me like Sakura-chan. ^^ 10/10


----------



## Negative-Ion (Nov 2, 2005)

i like boobies so that is 10/10  where is that picture from anyway?


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Nov 2, 2005)

Oh  man, that looks so mean!! 

9/10


----------



## Shogun (Nov 2, 2005)

7/10 why the hell not?


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Nov 2, 2005)

Funny...8/10


----------



## Kashama (Nov 2, 2005)

8/10, because toby isnt really a good boy!, feed him to the fish


----------



## RodMack (Nov 2, 2005)

looks good, you're just missing a border. 7.5/10


----------



## Sayo (Nov 2, 2005)

8,5/10
'           "


----------



## Haruka (Nov 2, 2005)

Awesome. 10/10



/


----------



## Kagenin (Nov 3, 2005)

9/10 for randomness


----------



## Iwonn (Nov 3, 2005)

5/10
'''''


----------



## De Monies (Nov 3, 2005)

zomg it's ROY!! 

10/10!


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Nov 3, 2005)

wait a min... is Naruto sucking Sasukes nipple O_o

um... 8/10
It's kinda disgusting O_o


----------



## De Monies (Nov 3, 2005)

8.5/10
XDD no he's not!! >I he's sucking his thumb in a cute uke way I think.. Sasuke still has his shirt on!! unless.. bah i'm not even gonna touch that one


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 3, 2005)

i give it a 7/10


----------



## GeKaiZeR (Nov 3, 2005)

10/10 The additional effects are top notch


----------



## TGC (Nov 3, 2005)

7/10 what is it?


----------



## mow (Nov 3, 2005)

I give you 6.5/10 due to SS


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Nov 3, 2005)

I like the way it matches you sig, and the style of the picture.  8.5/10


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Nov 4, 2005)

5/10

';'.'


----------



## Iwonn (Nov 4, 2005)

7/10
'''''


----------



## RodMack (Nov 4, 2005)

Mustang looks smexy, 9.5/10


----------



## TGC (Nov 4, 2005)

9/10 looks cool...


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Nov 4, 2005)

7/10



'....


----------



## Cupboards (Nov 4, 2005)

Fotomodel power.. 

80/10


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Nov 4, 2005)

I like it, but the animation is a bit too fast and jerky. 8/10


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Nov 4, 2005)

Okay...7/10


----------



## Bass (Nov 4, 2005)

7/10 It's original.


----------



## Haruka (Nov 4, 2005)

Kakashi  10/10


----------



## Neenah (Nov 4, 2005)

Zomg!
A rainbow monkey! <3
10/10 ^.^


----------



## Sayo (Nov 4, 2005)

sry but 5/10
not to fond of sketchy stuff . .
/../..//


----------



## Fayt (Nov 4, 2005)

Beautiful! 9.9999/10, nothing is perfect.


----------



## 3Diablo7 (Nov 4, 2005)

waw that looks so cool dude 10/10 i love it


----------



## Chiru (Nov 4, 2005)

3/10 It creeps me out, the font is small (hard to read), its too small, and its a bad stock.


----------



## ichinii30 (Nov 4, 2005)

7/10
cuz it's just cropped and colored


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 4, 2005)

i give it a 9/10


----------



## Haruka (Nov 4, 2005)

Asuka sig can be redone. really grainy. 7/10


----------



## Bass (Nov 4, 2005)

Odd...8/10


----------



## Chiru (Nov 5, 2005)

10/10! Awesome pic of Genma!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 5, 2005)

4/10. 

You've gotten some deducted from your rating... stupid signature of a baseball player, lol.


----------



## Iwonn (Nov 5, 2005)

3/10 
''''''


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 5, 2005)

The hand and the arm look a little wierd....

4/10


----------



## k1nj3 (Nov 5, 2005)

3/10



.:.:.:.:.:..:.:


----------



## Geki (Nov 5, 2005)

Hmm, dunno 3/10, looks just like a Screenshot, not the best Quality too.


----------



## Chiru (Nov 5, 2005)

7.5/10
Why are people being so low on the scores lately?


----------



## k1nj3 (Nov 5, 2005)

dunno...
8/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Nov 5, 2005)

Ohhh, I love that avatar.  10/10 The whole anime w/ cubism or something.  Whatever it is I love it.

EDIT: Too slow once again... damn.   6/10  Too plain for me, colors do not seem to work to well for me.


----------



## Haruka (Nov 5, 2005)

No border, just a stock. 6/10


----------



## Chiru (Nov 6, 2005)

10/10 Rainbow monkies pwn.


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Nov 6, 2005)

8/10
''.'.,
,,',


----------



## Tonza (Nov 6, 2005)

10/10 

~~~


----------



## Haruka (Nov 6, 2005)

Cool border, awesome ichigo! 10/10


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Nov 6, 2005)

8/10

'/'
.,


----------



## RodMack (Nov 6, 2005)

the wink is the best part, 8.5/10


----------



## Chiru (Nov 6, 2005)

9/10 Nice job (as always).


----------



## Haruka (Nov 6, 2005)

Yay time skip Sakura  10/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 6, 2005)

i give it a 6.5/10


----------



## Ryu (Nov 6, 2005)

it's ok.. 7/10 ...


----------



## ichinii30 (Nov 6, 2005)

7/10
The white border's too much.


----------



## Ryu (Nov 6, 2005)

Very simple. Almost too simple. 
Try to do someting with it? =)

7.5/10


----------



## Chiru (Nov 7, 2005)

Creepy...but good. 8/10


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Nov 7, 2005)

Sakura, nice =P 7/10


----------



## Tonza (Nov 7, 2005)

6/10 O_o ???


----------



## Ghokun (Nov 7, 2005)

Arwww grimmjow , greatly done avy  9/10


----------



## Negative-Ion (Nov 7, 2005)

its for little kids, 4/10


----------



## Sayo (Nov 7, 2005)

4,5/10
"          '


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 7, 2005)

i give it a 7/10


----------



## ichinii30 (Nov 8, 2005)

8/10
Need text, then it would be perfect


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Nov 8, 2005)

8/10

'
../'


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 8, 2005)

I'll rate the bottom 3, I suppose.

They are all pleasing to the eye, and I would rate them the same pretty much.

9/10

Ehh... I posted the wrong rating in the wrong thread, man I will never live this down.

Anyway... 9/10 for the avatar, that chick is sexy as I don't even know what!


----------



## Haruka (Nov 8, 2005)

Rofl MS pAInt 10/10


----------



## Christen (Nov 8, 2005)

Nice, rainbow monkey : 7/10

By the way, don't rate my ava. Rate THIS ava:


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 8, 2005)

i give it a 7/10


----------



## Ghokun (Nov 8, 2005)

8/10 ~~~~~~~


----------



## k1nj3 (Nov 8, 2005)

hmmm 8.3/10

:.:.::.ª!


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Nov 8, 2005)

Its strange, and the bright colors ust look wierd with the expression on her face.  Its definantly unique looking though.  5/10


----------



## Misk (Nov 8, 2005)

7.5/10............


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Nov 8, 2005)

8/10
'.'./'/


----------



## Ha-ri (Nov 9, 2005)

8/10

Btw I can't take my eyes of your sigs.


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Nov 9, 2005)

8.9/10

'/'.'.////


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 9, 2005)

10/10: it's so easy on the eyes...


----------



## RodMack (Nov 9, 2005)

bg in your avy is good. that looks like Broly's mouth. 8/10


----------



## Sayo (Nov 9, 2005)

8,5/10
"         '


----------



## Shogun (Nov 9, 2005)

7.5 not half bad,


----------



## Ghokun (Nov 9, 2005)

5/10 Funny but needs border and lacks quality..


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Nov 9, 2005)

8/10 it's original :


----------



## k1nj3 (Nov 9, 2005)

i love it 9.8/10


----------



## Haruka (Nov 9, 2005)

Damn, i forgot what anime that was from. Nice coloring though. Border is too thick.
8/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 9, 2005)

i give it a 7/10


----------



## ANBU Neko (Nov 9, 2005)

9.5/10; cute image and spiffy filters/designs


----------



## Iwonn (Nov 10, 2005)

7/10
'''''


----------



## Neenah (Nov 10, 2005)

Kanda! <3
10/10
. . :: . .


----------



## ANBU Neko (Nov 10, 2005)

Ritsuka!

10/10 >3


----------



## Ghokun (Nov 10, 2005)

i love yondaime-sama 9,5/10


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Nov 10, 2005)

a bit dull, but the sprite animation is very well done.  You get bonus points simply for using sprites, I don't think I've ever seen any other avitar made with them. 7.5/10


----------



## furious styles (Nov 10, 2005)

8/10, GREAT stock. add a border and its a 10.


----------



## ichinii30 (Nov 10, 2005)

huh? 
That's new...
7/10


----------



## Misk (Nov 10, 2005)

8/10
'''';;;''''


----------



## ~Akuma (Nov 10, 2005)

cool 8.5/10


----------



## Iwonn (Nov 10, 2005)

9/10


----------



## ~Akuma (Nov 10, 2005)

really good like it 9.5/10


----------



## Bass (Nov 10, 2005)

10/10

It's too cute for anything below...


----------



## Haruka (Nov 10, 2005)

Nice coloring. 8.7/10


----------



## FoxNaruto (Nov 10, 2005)

7/10 took some effort


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 10, 2005)

its gets a 8/10


----------



## Christen (Nov 11, 2005)

Actually it's better for me without the shiny things. A better overlay would do I guess.

7/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Nov 11, 2005)

Funny animation, although it should be "get off my foot" but whatever, I got a laugh out of it. 9/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Nov 11, 2005)

6/10 kinda boring......


----------



## Iwonn (Nov 11, 2005)

8/10
'''''


----------



## Shirou-chan (Nov 11, 2005)

Awesome drawing 8.5 outta 10!


----------



## RodMack (Nov 11, 2005)

that person looks like it wants to molester that cat, LOL. 7.5/10


----------



## Bass (Nov 11, 2005)

Dante gets the 11/10...


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 11, 2005)

Very cute and simple...I like the expression on his face heh. 

9/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 11, 2005)

i like it 9/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 11, 2005)

Its tifa...So I have to rate it high keke. But I really love the intricate looking overlay too. It makes the stock look that much more lovely and crisp.  

10/10


----------



## mow (Nov 11, 2005)

Made me grin =]
7.5/10


----------



## Iwonn (Nov 12, 2005)

10/10
'''''


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Nov 12, 2005)

9/10 pretty good


----------



## SepulturaGamer (Nov 12, 2005)

8/10 Nice stocks an the text fits well. I like the double border effect in the second sig.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Nov 12, 2005)

SepulturaGamer said:
			
		

> 8/10 Nice stocks an the text fits well. I like the double border effect in the second sig.



This is rate the avy, not rate the sig....

6/10 for your avy, it's a little dull coloring....


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 12, 2005)

Simple but very effective...Wonderful stock used  (The expression is priceless) and I like the background.

9/10


----------



## Ghokun (Nov 12, 2005)

Nice animation and unique borders 8/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 12, 2005)

pretty cool 8/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Nov 12, 2005)

10/10 Tifa rocks!


----------



## mgrace (Nov 12, 2005)

10/10..

she is so smexy


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 12, 2005)

8/10 for Akatsuki Leader


----------



## De Monies (Nov 12, 2005)

10/10
it moves again


----------



## ichinii30 (Nov 12, 2005)

10/10
Homestar ROCKS!


----------



## Bass (Nov 12, 2005)

8/10

.....................


----------



## Haruka (Nov 13, 2005)

Rofl, my fans sometimes scare me too. 10/10


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 13, 2005)

Nice. 

8/10


----------



## Bass (Nov 13, 2005)

Nice. Team 7....although you must want to replace someone.. 

10/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 13, 2005)

i like it i give it a 8/10


----------



## Bass (Nov 13, 2005)

10/10... 


*runs off*


----------



## oka (Nov 13, 2005)

9/10 nice
don't really have to rate mine. I wanna share with you Naruto the PUMPKIN HEAD


----------



## 120133127 (Nov 13, 2005)

lmao totally random xP
7/10


----------



## Shogun (Nov 13, 2005)

7/10 would be higher if it was a little bit bigger


----------



## RodMack (Nov 13, 2005)

i give it a 7/10. quality's not that good, but it's Peter Griffin ^_^


----------



## ichinii30 (Nov 13, 2005)

8/10
Just add text, and brushing


----------



## Bass (Nov 13, 2005)

Nice. 9.5/10


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 13, 2005)

9.5/10 for teh Kiba awesomeness.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Nov 13, 2005)

10/10 love it :


----------



## Bass (Nov 13, 2005)

9/10...................................


----------



## Shogun (Nov 13, 2005)

9/10 really well done.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 13, 2005)

lol i give it a 8/10


----------



## Iwonn (Nov 13, 2005)

9/10
'''''


----------



## TheChoji (Nov 13, 2005)

I willl give it an 8/10 due to the emotional intensity of African children.


----------



## Hana (Nov 13, 2005)

9/10 Choji Rulz!!


----------



## Christen (Nov 13, 2005)

Uhh actually, I hate yaoi. But putting that aside: 7/10


----------



## Haruka (Nov 13, 2005)

Rofl. No border. 9/10


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 13, 2005)

Awesome. 10/10


----------



## Bass (Nov 13, 2005)

Team 7...makes me wish the other teams had a cover like that..10/10


----------



## Neenah (Nov 13, 2005)

Kiba! 9/10
. . .<3


----------



## Bass (Nov 13, 2005)

I WILL NOT REST UNTIL KIBA GETS A 10/10!  


*coughs*

Umm..yeah..8.5/10..sorry :sad


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 13, 2005)

i give it an 8/10


----------



## Bass (Nov 13, 2005)

Wing-Zero said:
			
		

> i give it an 8/10




*ROAR!!!!!*  


8/10


----------



## Haruka (Nov 13, 2005)

Haha. 1/10
10/10​


----------



## Bass (Nov 13, 2005)

Haruka said:
			
		

> Haha. 1/10
> 10/10​




......*does crappy math*

11/10! WOO!!!  

You get 10/10!


----------



## BushidoPunk (Nov 13, 2005)

Sweet its Kiba 10/10


----------



## Meijin (Nov 13, 2005)

012093409.1/10


----------



## Chiru (Nov 14, 2005)

Hmmm............100/10.


----------



## Ghokun (Nov 14, 2005)

nice animation 9/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Nov 14, 2005)

7/10 it's ok.....


----------



## Chiru (Nov 14, 2005)

I like it, but the text on one is hard to see. 9.5/10 ^_^ *is mean sometimes, but not this time*


----------



## RodMack (Nov 14, 2005)

cool GIF, 8/10


----------



## Iwonn (Nov 14, 2005)

10/10
''''


----------



## Archssor (Nov 14, 2005)

*Chiru* - Seems like you are getting some high ratings. 

*Iwonn* - Good stock, should add some more effects to the avatar though. 7.5/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Nov 14, 2005)

10/10 nice avatar of Gaara :


----------



## KageMane (Nov 14, 2005)

don know some of them, but the avy is nice

8/10


----------



## Haruka (Nov 14, 2005)

Nice water brush effect, but the green rendering takes the dynamic effect away from it.  8.3/10


----------



## Evil Sasuke (Nov 14, 2005)

nice 8.5/10


----------



## Haruka (Nov 14, 2005)

Heh, mesmerizing avatar, but overly used. 8.7/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 14, 2005)

lol i give it a 10/10


----------



## ~Akuma (Nov 14, 2005)

kinda sick of tifa, dunno why 7.5/10


----------



## JAPPO (Nov 14, 2005)

CREDIT GOES TO: Archssor (over AIM, I forget his username) so don't credit me. One above me: 6/10


----------



## Ryu (Nov 14, 2005)

7.6/10 

v. cool ^_^


----------



## Chiru (Nov 15, 2005)

10/10 Its really nice.


----------



## naffenu (Nov 15, 2005)

That's a totally rad avatar 10/10

Is it hand drawn???


----------



## Tonza (Nov 15, 2005)

7/10 maybe add a border?


----------



## Meijin (Nov 15, 2005)

9/10

Nice stock, nice border, nice overall.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 15, 2005)

5/10. Looks like Michael Jackson. >_>


btw, my noob avatar, XDD it's really bad... so I'm lazy


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Nov 15, 2005)

okay...7/10


----------



## Notaku (Nov 15, 2005)

kinda funny 6/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 15, 2005)

Wonderful stock and really kawaii border keke. 

9/10


----------



## Notaku (Nov 15, 2005)

mayumi :rofl 10/10


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 15, 2005)

KAWAIYAHOOO!!!! o_o 10/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 15, 2005)

Oh god hellsing (especially alucard keke) Is luv. *cant wait for the new anime series*

10/10


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 15, 2005)

YES!!! I love Mayumi.. she is hottest X.x 10/10


----------



## Notaku (Nov 15, 2005)

and the flatest  8/10


----------



## Archssor (Nov 15, 2005)

Outstanding job, incredible! 10/10 (Who made your avatar?)


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 15, 2005)

cool avatar 9/10 i dont like the border


----------



## Bass (Nov 15, 2005)

9/10..Tifa...


----------



## CWar (Nov 15, 2005)

I like it. simple, yet effective, but way too big. The little details doesn't really add much to the overall image. You might wanna bring out a bit. 8/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 16, 2005)

Mmm...what can I say about that but...Smexy keke. 10/10.

*stares blankly into the animation for a few hours*


----------



## Chiru (Nov 16, 2005)

8/10 Smooth animation.



			
				naffenu said:
			
		

> That's a totally rad avatar 10/10
> 
> Is it hand drawn???



Nope. From a Shounen Jump cover issue.


----------



## Rendan (Nov 16, 2005)

Harry Potter maniac....
7/10


----------



## Sketchy (Nov 16, 2005)

NIce double boarder and the gorillaz are kinda kool....8/10 !!!


----------



## Kyuubi kid (Nov 16, 2005)

Go Tsunade!!!!! 9/10!!


----------



## Sayo (Nov 16, 2005)

5/10 to busy. . . .


----------



## Notaku (Nov 16, 2005)

great art  8/10


----------



## Tonza (Nov 16, 2005)

8/10 pretty nice one...


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 16, 2005)

Im not a big one piece fan, but I really luv that avatar. Great stock and a really neat effect overlay.

9/10


----------



## poopyfish (Nov 16, 2005)

8/10
nice
rounded edges make it stand out more


----------



## Bass (Nov 16, 2005)

Creepy..5/10


----------



## Iwonn (Nov 16, 2005)

9/10
''''''


----------



## Neenah (Nov 16, 2005)

Kanda! again! 10/10
...<3


----------



## Bass (Nov 16, 2005)

9/10...............


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 16, 2005)

cool avatar 8/10 NO SMOKING!!!


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 16, 2005)

Tifa is still teh cool.  9/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 16, 2005)

I like the effect, the stock, and the little bit of text in the corner...only complaint is its alittle...bright heh. Kinda hurts my eyes to look at for too long.  

8/10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2005)

The only episode that featured coincidentally happen to be my favorite episode 

11/10...oh..yeah the avy is nice to.. 9/10


----------



## hayate-kun (Nov 16, 2005)

8/10...damn i havent seen up to that episode yet...


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 16, 2005)

2/10. What is it? :S


----------



## hayate-kun (Nov 16, 2005)

o its from a manga called devil&devil..just put it up cause i like that pic in the manga...
 4/10 dnt know who they are...


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 16, 2005)

LOL I kept staring at your av hayate trying to figure out EXACTLY what it is I was seeing heh.

Normally id give it alittle higher...But since I lost alittle eye-sight from staring too long you get a 6/10


----------



## m0nr (Nov 16, 2005)

i liek teh border 

8/10


----------



## RodMack (Nov 16, 2005)

simple, but neat. 8/10


----------



## hayate-kun (Nov 17, 2005)

thts a good stock...borders allright too..8/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 17, 2005)

Ok this one is easier on my poor little eyes keke. The overlay effect is really neat and I like the typo...Not crazy about the empty spot in the middle though.

8/10 :


----------



## RichUncleSkeleton (Nov 17, 2005)

With no knowlege of the anime itself, cool. Nicely presented and animated.

8

Also I just changed mine, same character though.


----------



## Chiru (Nov 17, 2005)

5/10 '.'.'.'.'.'.'.'


----------



## furious styles (Nov 17, 2005)

agh beaten! 

uhm very nice...8/10...just minus two points because i'm not much of a sai fan.


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 17, 2005)

Yay Ikkaou (his time in the spotlight shall come soon heh) I love that expression he has.

9/10


----------



## Iwonn (Nov 17, 2005)

9/10
''''


----------



## TEK (Nov 17, 2005)

10/10 - I don't know what anime he's from but it looks awesome.


----------



## Sketchy (Nov 17, 2005)

Nice double boarder...but the picture quality is a bit low imo. 7,5/10 !!


----------



## Spidey (Nov 17, 2005)

Haha nice. I luv Tsunade and that particular expression looks like she could be thinking of a lot of different things. Simple, but I like simple 8.5/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 17, 2005)

Quite nice. 8/10


----------



## Rendan (Nov 17, 2005)

cute, but not my style....7.5/10


----------



## Kyuubi kid (Nov 17, 2005)

Gorillaz ROCK 9/10!!!


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 17, 2005)

Its alittle too cluttered and "busy" for my tastes, but the effect and typo are nice so... 8/10


----------



## Meijin (Nov 17, 2005)

Cute.

9/10


----------



## Zhongda (Nov 17, 2005)

sends a deep meassage. i like it!
8.5/10


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Nov 17, 2005)

kinda cute

7/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 17, 2005)

5/10, Overrated stock.


----------



## Bass (Nov 17, 2005)

7/10................


----------



## Misk (Nov 17, 2005)

9/10
''''''''''


----------



## Iwonn (Nov 17, 2005)

8.5/10


----------



## RodMack (Nov 17, 2005)

8.5/10 nice


----------



## Bass (Nov 17, 2005)

9/10...Dante luv..


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 17, 2005)

10/10. Awesome!


----------



## Haruka (Nov 17, 2005)

No border, horrible purple blend, bad stock quality. 5/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 18, 2005)

Pretty cool. ^^ 9.5/10


----------



## RodMack (Nov 18, 2005)

nice, but it's a bit too bright. 8/10


----------



## Bass (Nov 18, 2005)

Hmm...9.5/10....


----------



## Misk (Nov 18, 2005)

Guilty Gear ^_^ 9.2/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Nov 18, 2005)

Full Metal.. cool.  Very nice picture.  9.5/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 18, 2005)

O.O scares me 7/10


----------



## N' FaMoS (Nov 19, 2005)

AC-good movie-aww lil pouty Tifa, 8/10


----------



## Haruka (Nov 19, 2005)

Mgs  10 /10


----------



## Bass (Nov 19, 2005)

Extreme pong = 10/10


----------



## Crowe (Nov 19, 2005)

8/10 i guess.


----------



## Bass (Nov 19, 2005)

Hmm..that's Tatsuki from Bleach, right?


9/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 19, 2005)

Nice. ^^ 9/10


----------



## Bass (Nov 19, 2005)

Kinda bright...9/10


----------



## FistFullofClams (Nov 19, 2005)

^9/10 very cool sig


----------



## bronzhawk (Nov 19, 2005)

5/10.  Sorry it just doesn't work for me.  I really do like your first sig there though, but I guess that is for an other thread.


----------



## Iwonn (Nov 19, 2005)

7/10
''''


----------



## Bass (Nov 19, 2005)

9/10..............


----------



## Hana (Nov 19, 2005)

8.5/10 could use more effects


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 19, 2005)

i give your avatar a 7/10


----------



## Haruka (Nov 19, 2005)

Kind of tired of FF avies, but yours stands out. 10/10


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 19, 2005)

9/10 

Good animation + my nextdoor neighbour (she is little) likes to watch it


----------



## Bass (Nov 19, 2005)

Low quality and needs border.....6/10


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 19, 2005)

nice and mangaish 
8/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Nov 19, 2005)

??? Makes me wonder what to give you... 8/10, 'cause I like the picture.  

Love your sig btw.

Damn I was too slow again... 5/10 just too grainy for my tastes.  

Well I just finished making a new sig of myself, please tell me what you think!


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 19, 2005)

Disturbing o_O. 7.5/10


----------



## chauronity (Nov 19, 2005)

Pretty disturbing, i wouldn't touch that ball. Artistic, funny photomanip... 
Even more props if it's you in the avvy...

8

White, neat colors. The style works, tho the scanlines are bit off. 

8,7


----------



## Twisted.Angel (Nov 19, 2005)

Looks nice, I really like the border
8/10


----------



## Rin <3 (Nov 19, 2005)

Cute XD 8.1/10


----------



## quincy-kun (Nov 19, 2005)

Adorable.   8.5/10


----------



## chauronity (Nov 19, 2005)

Awesome sketch xD. Not the best technical-wise, but it's awesome ... 

9 atleast.


----------



## Rin <3 (Nov 19, 2005)

9.4 Ichigo! =D


----------



## Bass (Nov 19, 2005)

Cute cowgirl gets 9/10


----------



## chauronity (Nov 19, 2005)

L = instant win. 

I would have skewed it to the right, but it's ok i guess. Nice expression. 
Could use some blending, but those are matters of taste...

8,6


----------



## Kobo (Nov 19, 2005)

8.5/10 I've seen that somewhere...I really need to check out Deathnote...
<--- I made it myself ^__^


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 19, 2005)

The stock isnt too bad, but it could use to be spiced up...like a different BG from grey. But its a nice try heh. 6/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Nov 19, 2005)

Nice pic of Ichigo 9.5/10

Grrr.... I'm too slow for this thread.  

9.5/10 is that from the new Rozen Maiden?  Man I loved how bitchy those dolls where. Nice pic.


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 19, 2005)

bronzhawk said:
			
		

> Nice pic of Ichigo 9.5/10
> 
> Grrr.... I'm too slow for this thread.
> 
> 9.5/10 is that from the new Rozen Maiden?  Man I loved how bitchy those dolls where. Nice pic.



Hehe yea I luv their personalities...As for your av mister bronzehawk. Ill recongnize that it took some doing to do...but um...honestly it creeps me  out. :sad 

7/10 for effort though keke.


----------



## chauronity (Nov 19, 2005)

Nice scene, smooth ending and the beginning. Looks cool, isn't too small and everything fits. 

9.5


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 19, 2005)

i give it a 7.5/10


----------



## Bass (Nov 19, 2005)

7/10.........


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 19, 2005)

Bass...I luv you and your sig...but...That avy? Eh I dunno. Not crazy about the stock and plain border...Ive seen you use such nicer avys. :sad 

5/10 Because its you and I cant be too mean.


----------



## Bass (Nov 19, 2005)

Arkadyz said:
			
		

> Bass...I luv you and your sig...but...That avy? Eh I dunno. Not crazy about the stock and plain border...Ive seen you use such nicer avys. :sad
> 
> 5/10 Because its you and I cant be too mean.




No love for L.  

You get 9.9/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 19, 2005)

KYA now your talking bass keke...Ya know what a girl likes hun...I luv,luv,luv Reno. He was wonderful and gorgeous in AC hehe.

9.5/10 for you mister.


----------



## Bass (Nov 19, 2005)

Arkadyz said:
			
		

> KYA now your talking bass keke...Ya know what a girl likes hun...I luv,luv,luv Reno. He was wonderful and gorgeous in AC hehe.
> 
> 9.5/10 for you mister.





 

You get 10/10...the eyes..


----------



## The_Flame_Shuriken (Nov 19, 2005)

I'll give it a 6/10


----------



## ~Akuma (Nov 19, 2005)

6/10..........,.,.,.,.,


----------



## Pheonix_222 (Nov 19, 2005)

look like riku is about to kiss naruto :S
4/10


----------



## ~Akuma (Nov 20, 2005)

the stock is so bad quality and the bg dont fit really and the thick blue border also bad...sry but 2/10


----------



## chauronity (Nov 20, 2005)

Kinda cute, colorful pic indeed. Too many px's in the borders, doesnt look good IMO. 
Pretty ok, i'd say. 

8- / 10


----------



## Bass (Nov 20, 2005)

Nice...especially the text.  

*understands the joke*

9/10


----------



## Crowe (Nov 20, 2005)

No mouth? 0:::: 9/10


----------



## Bass (Nov 20, 2005)

I could have sworn they had a female member.. 


Anyway, 10/10


----------



## chauronity (Nov 20, 2005)

Nice, L. Cute. Nice expression.

9 / 10


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 20, 2005)

Very very nice Chauron...Beautiful and simple at the same time. I enjoy the pun in the corner too heh. 10/10 for this I must say.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 20, 2005)

9/10... good animation and cute girl.


----------



## hayate-kun (Nov 20, 2005)

stocks a bit weird but i like the border 7/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Nov 20, 2005)

Very cool, if it wasn't for the text I probably won't have figured out that it is Sasuke in the picture.  Like how you did the cubes. 10/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 20, 2005)

something about that scares me 7/10


----------



## chauronity (Nov 20, 2005)

Pretty artistic and such... A bit much stuff, and the greenish arent the best for the stock, but i guess they're ok. I'd remove some greenish patterns, and it'd be really great. 

8,7


----------



## Hef (Nov 20, 2005)

It has Ichigo.

10+


----------



## funjat (Nov 20, 2005)

10/10: too cool for skool.


----------



## Haruka (Nov 20, 2005)

Dunno. 9/10


----------



## Iwonn (Nov 20, 2005)

8/10
'''''


----------



## bronzhawk (Nov 20, 2005)

Pretty Cool.  Don't like the dashed outline though 8/10.

The Nejihina sig is kind of disturbing.... cute but disturbing...


----------



## Lingz (Nov 20, 2005)

7/10

Scary


----------



## Haruka (Nov 20, 2005)

I don't know what it is, but it's cool. 10/10


----------



## Misk (Nov 20, 2005)

heh 8.5/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Nov 20, 2005)

That should be a chibi Vash, but it is still cute 10/10


----------



## Naruto Uzamaki (Nov 20, 2005)

yea like they all say...  scary...  but i like it.. 9/10


----------



## Lingz (Nov 20, 2005)

6/10

~~~~


----------



## Bass (Nov 20, 2005)

I have no idea what it is...8/10


----------



## RodMack (Nov 20, 2005)

looks good, 8.5/10 ^_^


----------



## bronzhawk (Nov 21, 2005)

Very cool, although I don't know where it comefrom. 9/10 (10/10 if you had a differenct color than grey for a background)


----------



## kite (Nov 21, 2005)

scary basketball face gets a 7/10 so he doesn't eat me...


----------



## TEK (Nov 21, 2005)

9/10  Cool Naruto anbu theme.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 21, 2005)

7/10 cool characters, but middle quality...

BTW, give me a bad for my avatar


----------



## Notaku (Nov 21, 2005)

wierd... 6/10


----------



## hayate-kun (Nov 21, 2005)

nice stock, cool border...8/10...o did you mean to make the border have that selection tool...cause it makes it look bad...


----------



## [Sei-kun] (Nov 21, 2005)

8/10
A little too blurry, but still nice.

Don't bother with my avatar, it's just a fanlisting code.

I'm racking up posts to request at a sig/avatar request thread I think.


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 21, 2005)

Keke if you cant comment on the avy above your post it kinda defeats the purpose of the thread.  

Heh anyway I guess ill rate Hayate then.  The effect is nice and I like your color choice. The large empty spot in the middle kinda detracts from it abit, but I think the typo is pretty good. 8.5/10


----------



## Lingz (Nov 21, 2005)

Nice avy Arkadyz 

8.5/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 21, 2005)

Oh thats hawt Lingz...I luv how the red at the bottom provides a good contrast to the black and white of the rest of it...And the "blurring" effect is pretty cool.

9/10 for you (id give you 10/10 if I could see his face.  )


----------



## zero_absoluto (Nov 21, 2005)

I'll give you an 9, it's cool, but the eyes looks weird being different colors hahaha.
But I really like the animation.


----------



## Misk (Nov 21, 2005)

small but good 8.5/10


----------



## Naruto Yondaime (Nov 21, 2005)

Simplicity is always nice so im feeling it  8/10


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Nov 21, 2005)

Could be bigger and a border, 7.5/10


----------



## Naruto Yondaime (Nov 21, 2005)

I dont like big avas and 8/10


----------



## Kashama (Nov 21, 2005)

8.7 i like it, but could use a little darkness, might just be me.


----------



## Hana (Nov 21, 2005)

8.5/10 Could use some cool effect but still cool.


----------



## k1nj3 (Nov 21, 2005)

hmmmmm 8.2/10


----------



## Naruto Yondaime (Nov 21, 2005)

very evil looking lol 7.5/10


----------



## Kashama (Nov 21, 2005)

Funny, 8.6. What do you think i should do with it?

 >< i have to start reloading the page before replying  argh


----------



## kite (Nov 21, 2005)

Yours could use a boarder, or perhaps look for a pic that has been shaded/colored. If you colored it yourself and want to use only your own work I'd suggest a nice boarder and maybe some effects in the black area or something...

but you get a 7/10 because you colored it yourself (I assume from your sig).


----------



## Kashama (Nov 21, 2005)

9.5 - Yeah, i clean and color all of my own things starting from the raw.


----------



## Naruto Yondaime (Nov 21, 2005)

nice 8/10 likin that you color ur own stuff


----------



## Enzain (Nov 21, 2005)

Nice lookin Yondy...but it could be a bit bigger~
7.5/10


----------



## Cyberwaste (Nov 21, 2005)

I have the desperate urge to rate your sig instead.. hmm... 

11/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 21, 2005)

Really nice stock and i LUUUV the typo you used...Sooo ornate and pretty...  The only thing I dont like is the plain grey BG...Such pretty text and interesting stock should be mounted on something better then grey. :sad  9/10


----------



## Bass (Nov 21, 2005)

8/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 21, 2005)

Dangit Bass get back to the divisions thread and help us give you a cute name.  

Ahhhh and what happened to reno's smexyness? You put...THAT back again...Ok thats it...3/10 for you. I say no...to...whatever in the heck that avatar is.


----------



## kite (Nov 21, 2005)

Very cool animation, diggin the simplcity and quality. 9.5/10


----------



## mow (Nov 21, 2005)

Quite fetching. The brushing isnt over done and plus, chibi naru-anbu is just too adorable <3
7.5/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 21, 2005)

i give it a 7.5/10


----------



## Enzain (Nov 21, 2005)

Me thinks its pretty~
8/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 22, 2005)

Cute animation...Put a smile on my face heh...8/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Nov 22, 2005)

Awsome!  Bleach kicks ass, I loved that opening... 10/10.  Nice animation btw


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm confused a bit...sorry... 7/10


----------



## Shogun (Nov 22, 2005)

8/10 pretty cool


----------



## funjat (Nov 22, 2005)

8\10. lol. . suggestions: make it into a gif. that would get me rofl.


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 22, 2005)

Hmmm...what is that pic from...I know that ive seen that somewhere...Maybe a movie...

Ahem anyway while its kinda plain and minimal it gets a 7/10 for stoking my brain trying to remeber where ive seen it from keke.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 22, 2005)

9.9/10 cool animation and characers. >< I'm gonna to stolen your avatar... >_>


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 22, 2005)

Heh lain...Lemme see...Well the stocks range from very cute to just plain ugly keke. So you get...um 8/10 just because thiers fairies in there XD.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 22, 2005)

7/10

~~~


----------



## Bass (Nov 22, 2005)

9/10..........


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 22, 2005)

9/10 Kiks ass and that resembels me...


----------



## Bass (Nov 22, 2005)

What do you mean?

9/10


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 22, 2005)

9/10 I made an acident!


----------



## Naruto Yondaime (Nov 22, 2005)

i love that team  8/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Nov 22, 2005)

It is a nice clean picture, but I don't like how your border is only on the top and bottom, looks like you just croped your sig. 7.5/10


----------



## Naruto Yondaime (Nov 22, 2005)

thats what i did cuz i was lazy  7/10


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 22, 2005)

Cool pic. 7/10


----------



## Naruto Yondaime (Nov 22, 2005)

gory  8/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 22, 2005)

I give it a 7/10.


----------



## RodMack (Nov 22, 2005)

8/10, i've seen it so many times now.... XD


----------



## Bass (Nov 22, 2005)

Dante shoots up a 10/10

Now excuse me while I seek medical attention.


----------



## Cyberwaste (Nov 22, 2005)

I don't like the blue/grey color, but otherwise pwnsome. 8/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 23, 2005)

Ohhh you changed it abit...I like the changes very much. Prettier color for the BG now and I think the text looks better in the top corner now. 9.5/10 for you.


----------



## hokageryu (Nov 23, 2005)

Yoruichi   very nice 8/10


----------



## Naruto Uzamaki (Nov 23, 2005)

that one is strange....  I don't like naked men.. 1/10...


----------



## Rendan (Nov 23, 2005)

not clear....6/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 23, 2005)

Heh luv the gorillaz.  

9/10


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 23, 2005)

nice cute, very clearly, animation 10/10


----------



## Iwonn (Nov 23, 2005)

9/10
''''


----------



## furious styles (Nov 23, 2005)

massive team seven/10


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 23, 2005)

9/10 Sakuragi Hanamichi!! is my favorite from Slam Dunk Manga.... ><" I luv it...
Slam Dunk Season 2 will coming soon


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 23, 2005)

7/10, it's alright, but I'm not too sure about the checkerboard thing on the side.


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 23, 2005)

XD...What the heck am I looking at keke...heh between the avy and the siggy it that really made me chuckle so ill give ya 8/10 for that heh.


----------



## Bass (Nov 23, 2005)

Yachiru gets a 8/10


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 23, 2005)

9/10

__________________


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 23, 2005)

i give it an 8/10


----------



## Naruto Uzamaki (Nov 23, 2005)

cute... 10/10
by the way...  it's overlay...


----------



## bronzhawk (Nov 23, 2005)

Sorry I just don't like it. The double face thing isn't working for me.  5/10


----------



## Tonza (Nov 23, 2005)

7/10 seems crowded


----------



## chauronity (Nov 23, 2005)

Kinda cool, but whiteness is too burning IMO. Cool stock. More contrast. 

8.5 / 10


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Nov 23, 2005)

Cool stock and the lighting effect is well done.  8.7/10


----------



## Bass (Nov 24, 2005)

8/10...............


----------



## funjat (Nov 24, 2005)

9.9/10: inherently attracted to it for some reason. the -0.1 is because i don't know what the reason is.


----------



## chauronity (Nov 24, 2005)

Kinda cute but sad pic of a person with a sad face, within the war or something. Kinda plain, but ok.

8,8/10


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 24, 2005)

Really cool avy (I love the artwork), but I don't know if I would have known it was Ichigo if it didn't say bleach on it (unless it isn't Ichigo then I have not a clue who it is.
I give it a *9/10* because the artwork is so kickass.


----------



## furious styles (Nov 24, 2005)

cham is cute 9/10


----------



## funjat (Nov 24, 2005)

9/10: nice pose. i like drinking 3.5 milk too.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2005)

It's been awhile since I rated an avy...

^Good job with the stock quality and the border..9/10


----------



## k1nj3 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hollow ichigo!! 10/10


----------



## Bass (Nov 24, 2005)

Nice..9/10


----------



## Sands (Nov 24, 2005)

10/10
i like it for some reason.....clean,simple, and strangely attracting...


----------



## Naruto Yondaime (Nov 24, 2005)

gaara is seksi 8/10


----------



## Iwonn (Nov 24, 2005)

6.5/10
'''''


----------



## Gene (Nov 24, 2005)

I don't know who it is, but it is still nice. 8/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Nov 24, 2005)

I like the animation of the eyebrows.  That and the brightness and the contrast of the colors.  9/10


----------



## AmazinG (Nov 24, 2005)

6/10 .....


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 24, 2005)

Ohh...I REALLY like it...Great stock and cute text fer shure keke. 9/10 easily.


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Nov 24, 2005)

Very nice.  Great stock (although her head seems a bit too tall to me).  Nice animation. 9.5/10


----------



## Jh1stgen (Nov 24, 2005)

Border would be nice (: 9/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 24, 2005)

Omg JH1 thats just luv...You picked a wonderful scene to do a gif of and I love the look in hollow ichigos eyes. He looks like hes almost about to burst out of the Avy keke. 10/10

Oh and Neo blame that on poor genes...Sakura just has a big forehead haha.


----------



## Gene (Nov 25, 2005)

Pretty funny.  - 8/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 25, 2005)

The..."Eyebrows"...Keke Luv FLCL. Wonderful series and fun Giffy, nya.

9/10


----------



## Bass (Nov 25, 2005)

What about...eyebrows?  


9/10 because it's a negative view of Sakura..which is GOOD!


----------



## bronzhawk (Nov 25, 2005)

Heheheh funny, I really should watch that series. 7.5/10


----------



## chauronity (Nov 25, 2005)

Kinda nice concept, a bit grainy pic tho. Definately would use some brushing or just some more details, otherwise it's too plain. Too full of stuff. 

7.5/10.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Nov 25, 2005)

Awesome stock 10/10


----------



## Bass (Nov 25, 2005)

I haven't rated your avys for a while...*wipes tear away*


14/10 H. Ichigo!


----------



## chauronity (Nov 25, 2005)

Yo! The dude is back in business! 
Amazing 'el Vaizaado'  avvy, made nicely etc... nothing to complain bout really. 

9,5 ... borders bother, maybe. 



Kinda plain BG, otherwise it's cool. Might use some lightness tho. Great stock. 

8,8/10


----------



## Bass (Nov 25, 2005)

Jin gets the 10/10 

*record scratch*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 25, 2005)

9/10....very suggestive Gara pose :S


----------



## Bass (Nov 25, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> 9/10....very suggestive Gara pose :S




No like cherry-licker? 

10/10


----------



## Crowe (Nov 25, 2005)

Funny, but not suited as an avatar imo. 7.6/10


----------



## Gene (Nov 25, 2005)

I like it a lot. What anime is it from? - 8.5/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 25, 2005)

Fuzzy-brows. 

9/10


----------



## Iwonn (Nov 25, 2005)

7.5/10
'''''


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 25, 2005)

sorta cool 7.5/10


----------



## kite (Nov 25, 2005)

I like it alot! 9.5/10


----------



## RodMack (Nov 25, 2005)

brushing is ok. 7/10


----------



## Naruto Yondaime (Nov 25, 2005)

simple and sweet 8/10


----------



## Jh1stgen (Nov 25, 2005)

Border wud b nice (: 9.5/10


----------



## Lingz (Nov 25, 2005)

9/10 Amazing stuff..

~~~


----------



## Bass (Nov 26, 2005)

9/10........


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 26, 2005)

Pretty cool 8/10


----------



## ichinii30 (Nov 26, 2005)

8/10
..........


----------



## Valdens (Nov 26, 2005)

invader zim. was great while it lasted, but to contreversial to stay alive. 7.5/10


----------



## BooYah (Nov 26, 2005)

lol what a face 8/10


----------



## Jh1stgen (Nov 26, 2005)

Border wud b nice (: 9.5/10


----------



## Iwonn (Nov 26, 2005)

9.5/10
''''


----------



## Neenah (Nov 26, 2005)

Hawt 9.5/10

. . . <3


----------



## RodMack (Nov 26, 2005)

the colours are nice. 8.5/10


----------



## Bass (Nov 26, 2005)

Dante gets a 9.9/10


----------



## chauronity (Nov 26, 2005)

Very good. Plain background works, but stock might be a bit higher, so the chest would be more visible. Adorable stock. 

9


----------



## FistFullofClams (Nov 26, 2005)

awesome sigs 10/10

*plz don't rate my sig i no its crapy *


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 27, 2005)

7.2/10... looks fine... eh, classic colour and good text... I like it.


----------



## Vilnius (Nov 27, 2005)

8.9/10

I especially like the border.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 27, 2005)

I like it alot for some reason 10/10


----------



## Lingz (Nov 27, 2005)

7/10

~~~


----------



## chauronity (Nov 27, 2005)

Kinda blurry but interesting stock... effect looks kinda cool too; nice concept. Needs some sharpening imo (use unsharpened mask -tool). 

8,5


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 27, 2005)

cool ~

8/10


----------



## Iwonn (Nov 27, 2005)

8.5/10
'''''


----------



## Kyuubi kid (Nov 27, 2005)

Nice colours, 9/10.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 27, 2005)

I give it an 8/10


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 27, 2005)

9/10
''''''''''


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 28, 2005)

6/10.

Its ok.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 28, 2005)

7/10

~~~~


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 28, 2005)

10/10.

I like it.


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 28, 2005)

Ok ill confess to not having a clue who those people are in your avy...But I do think it has a kinda interesting vibe about it...Kinda hard to explain. Anyway 7/10 keke.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 28, 2005)

7.8/10

Very cute ^^


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 28, 2005)

I love it.  9.5/10


----------



## Bass (Nov 28, 2005)

9/10................


----------



## Vilnius (Nov 28, 2005)

9.5/10

Mugen rules.  I love it.


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 28, 2005)

Its been awhile...But its the kid from Tales of Symphonia right? He used a really cute weapon heh...Um but anyway I like the stock although the animation is kinda limited. I guess the biggest thing is its abit smallish, but oh well I luv that game so 8/10 keke.


----------



## Haruka (Nov 28, 2005)

yachiru! 10/10


----------



## Gene (Nov 28, 2005)

All I see is an empty bowl...  6/10


----------



## RodMack (Nov 28, 2005)

it's just Rock Lee dancing, 7/10


----------



## Bass (Nov 28, 2005)

10/10......................


----------



## RodMack (Nov 28, 2005)

nice Mujen avy, 10/10


----------



## Haruka (Nov 28, 2005)

Awesome character, and avatar. 10/10


----------



## mow (Nov 28, 2005)

I have no idea why, but I laughed for a good 10 minutes when I saw your avy '_'

8/10


----------



## Haruka (Nov 28, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> I have no idea why, but I laughed for a good 10 minutes when I saw your avy '_'
> 
> 8/10


"A laugh is worth a 10."

Every Avie, oldschool black and white. Keep it up.  10/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 28, 2005)

Yay Rice 9/10


----------



## furious styles (Nov 28, 2005)

8/10 yay CG anime girl


----------



## Rin <3 (Nov 28, 2005)

10/10 super CUTE!!


----------



## Vilnius (Nov 28, 2005)

9/10

Something about your avatar makes me like it a lot, but I can't put my finger on the reason.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 28, 2005)

8/10
≤?√?

EDIT: @*Dr. Hobo* 
Gaara and no, this is not morrigan/lilith... she is from Akatsuki.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 29, 2005)

7,5/10. Dalk Stalkers, I think?


----------



## Sketchy (Nov 29, 2005)

Birdman rules..in color.......9/10!!!


----------



## Shogun (Nov 29, 2005)

9/10 she looks hot there!!


----------



## Lingz (Nov 29, 2005)

6/10

~~~~


----------



## funjat (Nov 29, 2005)

10/10. Perfect.


----------



## Iwonn (Nov 29, 2005)

7/10
''''


----------



## RodMack (Nov 29, 2005)

your avys are always good. 9.5/10


----------



## Tal Rasha (Nov 29, 2005)

9.5/10 pretty kickass


----------



## Sketchy (Nov 29, 2005)

Sasuke looks a bit gay...but since sasuke is gay it's only better...I like the soft colours 9/10!!!


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 29, 2005)

Lovely Tsunade-sama.  10/10


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 29, 2005)

7/10... My eyes! X_X


----------



## k1nj3 (Nov 29, 2005)

everyone loves birdman. 10/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 29, 2005)

I really like harvey, but I wish it was bigger... :sad 

Ahem so 9/10 keke.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 29, 2005)

6/10

>> Its aight.


----------



## Iwonn (Nov 29, 2005)

7.5/10
'''


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 29, 2005)

Yaoi = Shit.

3/10.


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 29, 2005)

:rofl

Nice comment there XBM...  

As for the avy...Not bad although it could use a nicer border... 7/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 29, 2005)

10/10.

Nice stock.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 29, 2005)

5/10


----------



## Heavens.Cloud (Nov 29, 2005)

Lain Iwakura : 6 / 10.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 29, 2005)

9/10

needs a border.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 29, 2005)

Pretty cool 7.5/10.


----------



## Nybarius (Nov 29, 2005)

8/10  Quite good.


----------



## Shogun (Nov 29, 2005)

8/10, pretty cool


----------



## Nybarius (Nov 29, 2005)

I'd like a rating on mine please.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 29, 2005)

nothing really special. 7/10


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Nov 29, 2005)

idk why, but I like it.  Its a bit too simple (It could use some kind of background maybe), but it looks good with your sig and manages to be portray nonconformity without looking gothic or angsty. 7.7/10


----------



## Robotkiller (Nov 29, 2005)

9/10

aww dante and trisha


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 30, 2005)

:rofl

That gave me a good laugh and its cute. 10/10


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 30, 2005)

10/10
'.,';'.',



----------



## Nybarius (Nov 30, 2005)

Very nice 9/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 30, 2005)

Not bad lain...Simple but cute...Who are the characters? They seem kinda...familiar...Well anyway the round border is a nice touch. 8.5/10


----------



## Nybarius (Nov 30, 2005)

Ark: I'm gonna go with 9.5/10 I really like the effect, and the color scheme (though girly) is consistent throughout   Also nice lil' squares on the border, hehe.


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 30, 2005)

Well I am a girl...so ill take the girly comment as a compliment keke.

Ahem anyway I like your avy its funny heh. 8/10

Oh and by the way...that siggy of yours... :rofl


----------



## Iwonn (Nov 30, 2005)

8/10
'''''


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 30, 2005)

5/10. ---------------------


----------



## Kyuubi kid (Nov 30, 2005)

Is that a cd cover or something, I don't really get it...6/10 -_-


----------



## Archssor (Nov 30, 2005)

Nice kyuubi avatar, 8/10.


----------



## furious styles (Nov 30, 2005)

7/10 needs a better border.

[edit]

whoops! 9/10 for archy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 30, 2005)

Sweet merciful boobage!

8/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 30, 2005)

I bet everyones afraid to rate crazy hun? Pfft well I have no such fear XD. I think his avy like his siggy is pretty goofy. Ugly as heck, but funny heh. 8.5/10 for you crazy.


----------



## TGC (Nov 30, 2005)

Who's that?, anyway looks appealing... 9/10...


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 30, 2005)

Barasuishou is her name TGC and shes from Rozen Maiden...Kinda evil character heh...

As for your avy...Its nice and I like the colors although its abit "busy" for my taste XD Borders abit on the simple side but since the image itself is abit cluttered I think that works in its favor. overall 8/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 30, 2005)

10/10. --------


----------



## Iwonn (Nov 30, 2005)

6.8/10
''''


----------



## Robotkiller (Nov 30, 2005)

8.5/10

Tifa looks cute


----------



## Crowe (Nov 30, 2005)

Lol funny 0:::::::: 9/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 30, 2005)

peK...you ARE the master haha...Oh boy thats really nice. I absolutely luv the colors. Understated beauty at its finest. 10/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 30, 2005)

I give your avy a 8/10


----------



## Bass (Nov 30, 2005)

9/10..........


----------



## Tal Rasha (Nov 30, 2005)

like it! 9/10


----------



## Haruka (Nov 30, 2005)

Looks like D&D  9.8/1010/10


----------



## Tal Rasha (Nov 30, 2005)

lol funny 9/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 30, 2005)

Great stock, although im not crazy about the size or the border, but nice overall.

8/10.


----------



## Bass (Nov 30, 2005)

Hmm........9/10.....


----------



## Haruka (Nov 30, 2005)

Ichimaru rocks my socks. 10/10


----------



## Crowe (Dec 1, 2005)

7/10 Rice and shine doctor freeman


----------



## chauronity (Dec 1, 2005)

25 / 10

It's a diamond. Source?


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 1, 2005)

Its Maho's work so I cant say anything bad about it...All I can say is perfect 10. :


----------



## BooYah (Dec 1, 2005)

cool 8.5/10


----------



## chauronity (Dec 1, 2005)

8.8

Interesting setup, a bit gore and refreshing avatar, in which the colors and the composition is properly made/selected. Good cropping of the image. 



			
				Arkadyz said:
			
		

> Its Maho's work ...



Actually, this is made by moi (me)... =)
But sig is by maho-chan


----------



## RodMack (Dec 1, 2005)

looks great. 9/10


----------



## Tal Rasha (Dec 1, 2005)

kewl! 9.5/10


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Dec 1, 2005)

7/10

nice...


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 1, 2005)

Ayaya im so sorry chauron...It was late and I saw the same chara as in the siggy so I just assumed. 

As for Mineko...Luv, luv, luv the stock. Nothing fancy about it, but very nice and simple overall. 9/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2005)

Weird eyeball girls are cool!

8/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Dec 1, 2005)

9/10 hehe funny


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 1, 2005)

Holy sweetness ghost...Thats a great avy heh. The stock is great...Luv the effect...and the typo suits the character perfectly.

10/10


----------



## Psyonic (Dec 1, 2005)

8/10....
...


....


----------



## Noex (Dec 1, 2005)

natural born fighter hehehehe its funny and looks cool 9/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Dec 1, 2005)

4/10 don't like guys touching their *thingies*


----------



## Psyonic (Dec 1, 2005)

7/10

Pixelated should be around whole avy.


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Dec 1, 2005)

nice stock!

8.5/10


----------



## Psyonic (Dec 1, 2005)

8/10

Should have cropped more of her left than right.


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 1, 2005)

Pretty nice stock and decent cropping job...8/10.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Dec 1, 2005)

8/10 cool animation


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 1, 2005)

7.9/10, nice image, and the Collosus is always awesome.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 1, 2005)

Need a better picture, 4/10.


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 1, 2005)

I think the pic is pretty cool except for what I guess would be text if the picture was bigger...Unfortunatly its so small it looks more like a faded out broken white line heh. 7/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 1, 2005)

10/10 
----------


----------



## Tal Rasha (Dec 1, 2005)

4/10 besides the text you really cant make anything out...


----------



## Haruka (Dec 1, 2005)

Naruto + ANBU= nANBUTO. 10/10


----------



## Tal Rasha (Dec 1, 2005)

lol nice comment 

still funny 9/10


----------



## RodMack (Dec 1, 2005)

ANBU Naruto gets 8/10


----------



## whamslam3 (Dec 1, 2005)

thats cool all blends 10/10


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Dec 1, 2005)

I like it and you obviously put some effort into it.  The font could be better though.  Also, I'm not a big fan of the the pink/red in the background, probably because nothing in the stock is red.  I think it might look better as light blue or maybe grey and white, but I might be wrong.  Its still a great sig. 9/10


----------



## chauronity (Dec 2, 2005)

Nice idea, but requires more space. Cute stock. Maybe too much stuff... use the feather to fade some areas.

8/10



			
				Deathdart said:
			
		

> 8/10
> Should have cropped more of her left than right.



I must've redrawn the stock... so this was impossible.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 2, 2005)

9/10 I like it. nice art stlyish.


----------



## Iwonn (Dec 2, 2005)

7/10
''''


----------



## rinka (Dec 2, 2005)

sadness & sorrow!! nice!! <33 i really love it!!!!!!! 9.5/10 for ya'


----------



## Crowe (Dec 2, 2005)

The white could have been faded away like in the signature to give it a better feeling. 9/10


----------



## Tal Rasha (Dec 2, 2005)

I've gotta rate Lain Iwakura's!!    10/10 hilarious
-------
9/10, not bad


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 2, 2005)

9/10 Nice concept, well executed, and I like the colors.  In short: your stock pwnz me.


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Dec 2, 2005)

9/10

funny


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 2, 2005)

Gah im trying to remember who ive rated before and who I havent...Oh nut it I dont care heh...Luv your avy. Really lovely stock. 9/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 2, 2005)

6/10. -----


----------



## chauronity (Dec 2, 2005)

Blurry, much neg-space. Text is kinda ok, a bit big tho. Captures the moment rather efficiently.

7,9/10


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 2, 2005)

deathberry, hmmm.... new avatar... I guess, you did draw that art.
very nice 9.2/10.


			
				Tal Rasha said:
			
		

> I've gotta rate Lain Iwakura's!!    10/10 hilarious


thanks for rate ^^. yes, that's hilarious.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Dec 2, 2005)

3/10 i don't like it......


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 2, 2005)

Pretty cool. 8.5/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 2, 2005)

Chauron said:
			
		

> Blurry, much neg-space. Text is kinda ok, a bit big tho. Captures the moment rather efficiently.
> 
> 7,9/10



Its supposed to be blurry 

10/10. I like it prince leon.


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 2, 2005)

Thought I'd "celibrate" my 666th post with this guy.



But anys on to the rating.... 7/10 for being mildly funny.  I'd get rid of the purple wizard's hat personally.  Harry doesn't where a purple hat!


----------



## chauronity (Dec 2, 2005)

Pretty friggin intense photomanipulation, looks neat, a bit dark tho. But, as a manip and as a concept, it's brilliant (if you like it). 

9/10


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 2, 2005)

8/10

But...ewww man I hate yaoi.


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 2, 2005)

Thx.  I find mine kind of creepy.  The hardest part was getting rid of my hair.  Despite that I find yaui (sp?) kind of disturbing, I like it.  8.5/10

I wish there was more to the animation, but the concept is funny.  7.5/10 (if the animation was a little faster I'd give it an extra point).


----------



## Haruka (Dec 2, 2005)

Waaa The devil! Nice edit. 10/10


----------



## Tal Rasha (Dec 2, 2005)

still funny 9/10 :


----------



## Haruka (Dec 3, 2005)

Good Stock quality. Can use some brushes eh? 10/10


----------



## Ruri (Dec 3, 2005)

I love rice. 

8/10


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 3, 2005)

old avatar, right? I like it. nice bishounen and text 9/10

~Siegheil
./
.\/\
\/\
../

BTW, I know. Bill Gates is nazi relavite...


----------



## RodMack (Dec 3, 2005)

i've seen that lots of times. it's getting pretty old to me. 7/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 3, 2005)

Absolutely lovely...10/10.


----------



## Bass (Dec 3, 2005)

9 out of 10...


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 3, 2005)

I dont really like it...but maybe it suits you bassy 

So 8/10


----------



## ichinii30 (Dec 3, 2005)

animated...
8/10
more colors?


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 3, 2005)

7.5/10
'.';'.',;


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Dec 3, 2005)

8/10 pretty good .....


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 3, 2005)

Cool you added more avys to it hah. Luv X-men and there all pretty good. 8.5/10


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Dec 3, 2005)

8/10

nice animated avy


----------



## Lingz (Dec 3, 2005)

8.7/10

Haha, cute!



			
				Mineko-Iwasa said:
			
		

> nice animated sig



Btw, it's rate the _avy_, not sig thread.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 3, 2005)

^^Very interesting avy 

8.5/10

*can't exactly make it out* xD

^Nice profile avy 8.9/10


----------



## Haruka (Dec 3, 2005)

AMG Ecchi Kage. 10/10


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Dec 3, 2005)

4/ 10

not special...


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 3, 2005)

Teh cute.  9/10


----------



## Tal Rasha (Dec 3, 2005)

so cute 9.8/10!


----------



## Krazy Man (Dec 3, 2005)

'Haruka' rice yay! 7/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 3, 2005)

Awesome 9/10


----------



## Bass (Dec 3, 2005)

8/10..*forgets how many times he's rated Tifa*


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Dec 3, 2005)

awesome ava 9.5/10


----------



## Haruka (Dec 3, 2005)

So cute. 10/10


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 3, 2005)

funny... 7/10

'''''


----------



## Tal Rasha (Dec 3, 2005)

very nice. Although I can't picture the real Sasuke looking that sad; he doesnt have it in him.

9.3/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 3, 2005)

Cooooool.... a bit blurry though 8.5/10


----------



## Misk (Dec 3, 2005)

ebil 7/10...


----------



## ichinii30 (Dec 3, 2005)

8/10
..................


----------



## Tal Rasha (Dec 3, 2005)

lol messed up and funny 8.65/10


----------



## ~Akuma (Dec 3, 2005)

cool 7.5/10


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 3, 2005)

7/10 don't like the way it's centered but it has its charms.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 3, 2005)

PMG! NYBAR! 10101010101/10


----------



## chauronity (Dec 4, 2005)

A bowl of rice, with fancy typo. Nothing else, so it's not even that appealing....
Might have somekind joke inside, but doesnt open to me.

7.


----------



## Iwonn (Dec 4, 2005)

9/10
''''


----------



## ichinii30 (Dec 4, 2005)

8.5/10
.........


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Dec 4, 2005)

7/10

.........


----------



## chauronity (Dec 4, 2005)

Cute. Maybe a bit close, i'd have cropped less so the ears would be more visible. Very good anyways...

8,9


----------



## Shogun (Dec 4, 2005)

8/10 not bad, if they finished that apple the mark would be a lot lower...


----------



## furious styles (Dec 4, 2005)

7/10 sorta funny


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Dec 4, 2005)

9/10 very nice


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 4, 2005)

I give it a 7/10.


----------



## Tal Rasha (Dec 4, 2005)

8/10 not bad


----------



## Tonza (Dec 4, 2005)

8.5/10 pretty nice


----------



## Haruka (Dec 4, 2005)

Cool stock. 10/10


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Dec 4, 2005)

5/10

....


----------



## Haruka (Dec 4, 2005)

5/10.......


----------



## Misk (Dec 4, 2005)

looks more like milk 8/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 4, 2005)

YAY RICE 10/10


----------



## Haruka (Dec 4, 2005)

YOU NEED AVATAR CHANGE. 

Tifa. 10/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 4, 2005)

10/10...Just because im eating rice right now.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 4, 2005)

Animation is really choppy, and low quality. 7.4/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 4, 2005)

10/10

I need an avatar change, but you still give me a 10/10 lol.


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Dec 5, 2005)

8/10

looks nice


----------



## Tal Rasha (Dec 5, 2005)

6.2/10 odd....


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 5, 2005)

10/10 nice stock...........


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 5, 2005)

Because I like it and there is an upswing in the ratings right now. 10/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 5, 2005)

Is that you, or some random photoshopped guy?

If its you, a 9/10 for effort and and the balls to post it on the forum.

If it isn't you, 8/10 for general goodness.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 5, 2005)

7/10 bizzare-ness


----------



## Misk (Dec 5, 2005)

8.3/10
''''''''''


----------



## Tal Rasha (Dec 5, 2005)

9.8/10 i like it. Cool


----------



## chauronity (Dec 5, 2005)

It's upside down... xD
Neat stock, cropping is fine... cute avvy

8,8 /10


----------



## Tal Rasha (Dec 5, 2005)

would you happen to be Chauronity? You dont have the goth girl sig, so Im not sure...

Yeah, it's upside down cause the stock was upside down; he was laying on the ground. Anyway....

I can't tell if that's yaoi or not (I hope not...), but it's still cool 9/10


----------



## Iwonn (Dec 5, 2005)

7/10
''''


----------



## RodMack (Dec 5, 2005)

8.5/10
good as always. XD


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 5, 2005)

8/10

''''''''''


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 5, 2005)

I give it an 8.5/10.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 5, 2005)

oh robin again!!! : I love robin xDDD HOT SEXY!! 10/10 \O/


----------



## Rose (Dec 6, 2005)

I give it 14/10!!!

I love it!


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 6, 2005)

Wow there lain...down boy...XD.

Ah anyway nice sasuke stock...Although I kinda hate the guy heh...8/10


----------



## RodMack (Dec 6, 2005)

7.5/10
'''''''''''


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 6, 2005)

9.9/10....DMC, is the only way I know it you Mack


----------



## Tal Rasha (Dec 6, 2005)

naughty.... 7/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 6, 2005)

7/10. Its ok.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 6, 2005)

8/10...Nice B/W pic


----------



## Neenah (Dec 6, 2005)

10/10
Ecchiiiii


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 6, 2005)

Something about that bright background isn't working for me. Not sure what 7.5/10



			
				crazymoronx said:
			
		

> Is that you, or some random photoshopped guy?


'Tis me.  Click on my siggy to see other photo manipulations by me of me (most are my clone pictures).


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 6, 2005)

That...is really disturbing...and just slightly scary heh.

But 8/10 because its pretty different and odd.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 6, 2005)

7/10, not bad


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 6, 2005)

9/10

Fat chicks are horrible.


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 6, 2005)

He just looks so blissfully happy...How can I NOT give him a 10/10 hun?


----------



## Mukuro (Dec 6, 2005)

5/10 Unnerving: She looks like a Dominatrix.


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 6, 2005)

For some reason it makes it laugh. Maybe because Shizune looks like 'W..T...F?'.  8/10


----------



## Tal Rasha (Dec 6, 2005)

so cute!! 9/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 6, 2005)

Scared of strong women hun Itachi? XD

Oh and tal...I really luv that stock. I dont know if I did the best crop on it but I think ANBU naru fanart is always great.


----------



## Tal Rasha (Dec 6, 2005)

Yea! I just love anything ANBU; if you can't tell, you're blind. Sig, avy, location, title, smilies. ANBU are just so cool! Anyway... Liking your avy, very dark and cool.

9/10


----------



## Lingz (Dec 6, 2005)

8/10

Nice avy.

--


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 6, 2005)

Very nice Lingz...Fits your title there well XD.

The effect is good and the stocks pretty nice. overall 9/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 6, 2005)

She looks mean, 7/10.


----------



## Tal Rasha (Dec 6, 2005)

Arkadyz, why are you Magdalena now? :rolleyes

eh, not a big fan... 5.5/10


----------



## Crowe (Dec 6, 2005)

8/10 Would like to see some more graphics in that avatar.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 6, 2005)

One Piece correct? 10/10.


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 6, 2005)

Heh no real reason...Just felt like it on a whim...And my avy is mean? Hah I might take that as a compliment XD.

And dangit haruka its almost dinner time and your making me want to go and make some rice now keke. 9/10


----------



## Misk (Dec 6, 2005)

8.6/10
''''''''''''''''


----------



## Crowe (Dec 6, 2005)

I like it, but the bg / stock color doesnt go to well with eachother 9/10



			
				Haruka said:
			
		

> One Piece correct? 10/10.


Yes.


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 6, 2005)

peK your amazing as ever... 

10/10 fer shure heh...

Oh and to everyone that say Maggy is mean and creepy...LOOK Chibi maggy keke.


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 6, 2005)

RRarr!  Amazon warior babe thing.  9/10


----------



## RodMack (Dec 6, 2005)

8/10 for LOLness. XD


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 7, 2005)

Incredible stock...just incredible.  10/10


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Dec 7, 2005)

7/10

a bit to dark


----------



## Misk (Dec 7, 2005)

Chibi DEIDEI! 9.999999/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 7, 2005)

I give it an 8/10, I like the coloring.


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 7, 2005)

Smexy eyes.  Good picture over all.  9/10


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Dec 7, 2005)

A bit bizarre, but quite funny.  Especially for me because it looks like my morality teacher. 8/10


----------



## whamslam3 (Dec 7, 2005)

that looks tripy i like it 9/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 7, 2005)

Well I have a thing for predator so ill rate it abit higher then I normally would keke...8/10 pretty cool wham.


----------



## Tal Rasha (Dec 7, 2005)

really cute Arkadyz (refuse to call you by your new name ) 9.652/10


----------



## Ryu (Dec 7, 2005)

7/10

ya . . .


----------



## Tal Rasha (Dec 7, 2005)

meh 6.3/10 just doesnt do it for me...


----------



## Archssor (Dec 7, 2005)

Trippy, but I like it. 8/10


----------



## ichinii30 (Dec 7, 2005)

7/10
I like the stocks,


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 7, 2005)

Invader ZIM!!! Keke I luv it...So cute and oddball at the same time. 9/10


----------



## Neenah (Dec 7, 2005)

So cute! Pita ten?
8.5/10


----------



## RodMack (Dec 7, 2005)

awesome Lust avy   9.5/10


----------



## Archssor (Dec 8, 2005)

Great stock, awesome. 9/10


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 8, 2005)

It's me! Lolz!

9/10 love dduck theme


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 8, 2005)

^^9.9. nicely done disney (KOH) characters avy


^I like the border...who's that in the pic? 9/10


----------



## chauronity (Dec 8, 2005)

Hitsugaya! 

Smooth transitions  from frame to frame, good-looking cropping and stuff like that makes it look good. A bit 'matta', ie could use some extra contrast... tho the "flaw" is in the original source in this case. 
Nice sequence too, makes Aizen look really god-like, by not making hitsu looks complete loser.

9,2 / 10


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 8, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> ^^9.9. nicely done disney (KOH) characters avy
> 
> 
> ^I like the border...who's that in the pic? 9/10



It's me.

8/10 Kisuke!


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 8, 2005)

Good job with the Gif kira...If only hitsu really had beaten aizen like that xD...9/10.


----------



## Archssor (Dec 8, 2005)

*Chauron* - I like the overall stock, nice little *Poof* effect as well. Maybe add some minor effects to make it seem more alive.

*Kira Yamato* - I'm not 100% sure who was the new guy in my avatar, but we shall find out.


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 8, 2005)

Wow was I off on my last one...Beat to the punch by 2 people...Aw nut it ill get it right this time.  

Good croping of the chara there Arch...You maintained a pretty good quality from stock to gif format aswell. 

9/10


----------



## chauronity (Dec 8, 2005)

It's so cute, a bit bold (nudeness) xD 
Totally adorable, theme fits to xmas in general and size is just perfect, like cropping as well. 
Maybe, and just maybe a bit more contrast => brings "life" to colors, and it's perfect. 

Good avvy.  9/10


----------



## RodMack (Dec 8, 2005)

nice Ichigo pic in your avy. 8/10


----------



## link 2 oblivion (Dec 8, 2005)

ummmm.....nice. 9/10.


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 8, 2005)

Chauron said:
			
		

> It's so cute, a bit bold (nudeness) xD
> Totally adorable, theme fits to xmas in general and size is just perfect, like cropping as well.
> Maybe, and just maybe a bit more contrast => brings "life" to colors, and it's perfect.
> 
> Good avvy.  9/10





Thank you sooo much for the advice Chauron. I tweaked the contrast abit and it does look alot nicer...Thank you so much.  (Oh and she has a strapless santa outfit on...so I guess she might look nude in this crop xD)

Ahem as for L2O...Its an interesting idea although the stock looks abit too overly faded...8/10.


----------



## link 2 oblivion (Dec 8, 2005)

Cute pic. 9/10


----------



## Tonza (Dec 8, 2005)

7.5/10 as said the stock is just bit too faded.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 8, 2005)

10/10! Awesome!


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Dec 8, 2005)

6.5/10......


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 8, 2005)

6/10. Its nice.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 8, 2005)

6/10 don't like the whole serial killer thing (that is what my impression is anyway)


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 8, 2005)

10/10.

Btw, ITS BOB MOULD, THE GUITARIST!


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 8, 2005)

:rofl

Poor XBM is so misunderstood.  

He does look kinda creepy though I will admit...But in a cool way xD. 8/10


----------



## Shirou-chan (Dec 8, 2005)

Ahhh in the spirit! 9/10


----------



## Archssor (Dec 8, 2005)

Not bad, but I will make you a better one.  7/10


----------



## Hef (Dec 8, 2005)

Not a huge fan of KH, but the artwork is very nice. I love how serene the colours are.  8/10


----------



## Archssor (Dec 8, 2005)

*hef* - Haha, congratulations on becoming the new S-Mod, your avatar matches the celebration! 9/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 8, 2005)

I give it a 7.5/10.


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 8, 2005)

I like the sig more.  But that is because I love boobies (tipicle boy I guess).  8/10


----------



## Haruka (Dec 8, 2005)

Pretty cool transition. 8/10


----------



## TGC (Dec 8, 2005)

OMG 5/10...


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 8, 2005)

:rofl

So mean TGC...Ahem anyway I dont care much for the series, but the stocks are pretty decent so they make a nice avy... 8/10


----------



## RodMack (Dec 8, 2005)

looks cute ^_^ 8/10


----------



## albel (Dec 8, 2005)

fun i like it 9\10


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 9, 2005)

Cool stock image. 8/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 9, 2005)

7/10. Its pretty nice.


----------



## Feathers! (Dec 9, 2005)

very gritty and real, i like it 8/10.  Guitars and live shows mmmmm...


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Dec 9, 2005)

7/10
looks nice.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 9, 2005)

^ Its ok, 6/10.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 9, 2005)

The trigger text kills it, 7/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 9, 2005)

peK your avy rocks my world like normally xD.

The stock is great and the overall color and feel of it is very warm and appealing , while being just a touch badass.  

10/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 9, 2005)

I give it an 8.5/10.


----------



## TGC (Dec 9, 2005)

8/10......


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 9, 2005)

Cool pictures.  What anime series do those come from? 9/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 9, 2005)

Saint Seya or something like that I think Bronz...

Anyway I like the avy...nice christmas spirit and the little color blocks dealy looks really neato. 9/10


----------



## ichinii30 (Dec 9, 2005)

7/10
............


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 9, 2005)

10/10. Gir is awesome.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 9, 2005)

7/10...nice stock, but removed his text "Trigger"...

btw, yeah. Magdalena is very nice avatar, KAWAII!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 9, 2005)

10/10. very nice.


----------



## RodMack (Dec 9, 2005)

like the black and white. 8/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 9, 2005)

7/10. I don't like Devil May Cry.


----------



## albel (Dec 9, 2005)

9\10 i like the black and white


----------



## TGC (Dec 9, 2005)

> Cool pictures. What anime series do those come from? 9/10





> Saint Seya or something like that I think Bronz...


yup Saint Seiya, and those are the bronze saints
8/10...


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 9, 2005)

9/10
''''''''''


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 9, 2005)

10/10. Nice.


----------



## Neenah (Dec 9, 2005)

Tis ok
7/10


----------



## Haruka (Dec 9, 2005)

Lust.  10/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 9, 2005)

Its Rice. 10/10.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 9, 2005)

Awesome Rice ava 9/10

Just made mine BTW


----------



## albel (Dec 9, 2005)

lol its funny 9\10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 9, 2005)

Needs a Border. 6/10.


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 9, 2005)

Holy smokes this avy thread started moving fast...I think its safe to post now...maybe?  

albel...I like the stock, but its tooo small xD. And are my eyes going on me or is it missing a border on the bottom? Heh well anyway 7/10

Ah and thankies Lain...You cant get more Kawaii then Pita Ten.  

*edit*

DAMN YOU X  What do you watch this thread like a hawk...ILL KILL YOU... keke not really...<3


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 9, 2005)

9/10. 

cute.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 9, 2005)

Beatles, Ringo. 10/10


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 9, 2005)

Mmmm, rice.....5/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 9, 2005)

Haruka said:
			
		

> Beatles, Ringo. 10/10



Try Lennon...

10/10 Erk.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 9, 2005)

'burns FTW. 10/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 9, 2005)

10/10. Whatcha mean by that?


----------



## Remedrix (Dec 9, 2005)

I'll give it an eight.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 10, 2005)

10/10. Headbanging Megaman = xDDDD!


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 10, 2005)

I give it a 7/10.


----------



## Zhongda (Dec 10, 2005)

oh it's that freaky hand lady from one peice
 8/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 10, 2005)

Weird but cool.  8/10


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 10, 2005)

nice. 9/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 10, 2005)

Hehe very cute Lain keke...9/10.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 10, 2005)

10/10. very cute.


----------



## albel (Dec 10, 2005)

cool 9.5\10


----------



## Haruka (Dec 10, 2005)

Needs a border, nice avie. 9/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 10, 2005)

I give it an 8.5/10


----------



## Tonza (Dec 10, 2005)

9/10 really nice stock of Robin.


----------



## Vodrake (Dec 10, 2005)

8/10


----------



## Tal Rasha (Dec 10, 2005)

interesting.... 8.2/10


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 11, 2005)

Nice pic 8/10


----------



## link 2 oblivion (Dec 11, 2005)

weird but cool. 8/10


----------



## chauronity (Dec 11, 2005)

A photo...of a cat playing with a dog. Kinda cute, but ... kinda dull. Needs the borders..

7,5/10.


----------



## Cersei (Dec 11, 2005)

10/10 Loving the colors. =)


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 11, 2005)

Very Nice 9/10


----------



## Shogun (Dec 11, 2005)

9/10 i really like that one, not as good as your sasuke one, but still kick ass


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 11, 2005)

Kinda mean spirited, but done in fun I suppose plus I like family guy xD. so 8/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 11, 2005)

I give it a 9/10.


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 11, 2005)

The lovely Robin once more. ^^ 10/10


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 11, 2005)

7/10 Sorry, doesn't really capture me, and seems a bit too bright :<


----------



## Kaki (Dec 11, 2005)

8.5342, is that  you? not bad......


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 11, 2005)

dunno, it's jap or kor movie... suicide him!!!  *proof* 9/10


----------



## k1nj3 (Dec 11, 2005)

hmmmmmm

8/10


----------



## Shirou-chan (Dec 11, 2005)

A lil plain...but its good 7/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 11, 2005)

3/10. He's a latino - homo - rapper.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 11, 2005)

sorry but bland..4/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 11, 2005)

A bit bloody but cool.  9/10


----------



## Shirou-chan (Dec 11, 2005)

Snowy~!!! 9/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 11, 2005)

Nice. ^^ 9/10


----------



## Haruka (Dec 11, 2005)

Matching with sig. Has a border. 10/10


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Dec 14, 2005)

Stocks not bad, but I'm not liking the black background.  Try using the gray from the forum to make it look like there is not background.  I imagine you could find crazier looking font as well.  On the plus side, it fits your sig theme and is rather humorous.  6/10


----------



## chauronity (Dec 14, 2005)

Dark, original... messy. Frankly, i dont have much of an idea what it is. 
It has some nice, moody flow innit, and the colors work

7/10 , not necessarily my style of stuff.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 14, 2005)

1st Gis, great blue, like the text. 10/10

Same thing with second.


----------



## RodMack (Dec 15, 2005)

Looks pretty lame to me. 6/10


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 15, 2005)

8/10
''''''''''

btw, I can't upload to my avatar... >_>


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 15, 2005)

Sweet avy. ^^ 9/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 15, 2005)

Very pretty and I like the effect heh... 9/10

And yea lain...Cant upload avys...Not even remote linking...


----------



## TGC (Dec 15, 2005)

hmmm not sure what to give it, i guess an 8/10 for the quality of the pic


----------



## Kaki (Dec 15, 2005)

9.5/10 it changes.....


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 15, 2005)

8/10 shock factor


----------



## chauronity (Dec 15, 2005)

Nice theme ... the whiteness burns thru a little, maybe on purpose, but there's just too much of contrast. Typo looks fancy, works... the "vectors" might need some adjusting tho, white wont fit, makes em kinda hard to separate from the background. 
Not the best colors, but it goes..

Could be a bit better technical -wise, since i know that you can do it better... (seen your sigs and all).

8,5 / 10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 15, 2005)

I give it a 7.5/10.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 15, 2005)

I'd say 8.5......


----------



## Haruka (Dec 15, 2005)

Ohh, I saw that movie. 

Good stock, no border. 8/10


----------



## TGC (Dec 15, 2005)

I was a bit cruel last time I rated yours so I'll give you a 8/10 for the uniqueness


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 15, 2005)

9/10
'.;'.''


----------



## RodMack (Dec 15, 2005)

Pretty good. 8/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 16, 2005)

Pretty pictures.  8/10


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 16, 2005)

Pretty abstracts. 8/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 16, 2005)

I give it an 8.5/10.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 16, 2005)

Cute stock. 10/10


----------



## Archssor (Dec 16, 2005)

I love rice. 10/10


----------



## TGC (Dec 16, 2005)

your avatars rock man 10/10...


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 16, 2005)

Quite cool. ^^ 9/10


----------



## Archssor (Dec 16, 2005)

Not bad, I have made you much better ones before. >_____>

8/10


----------



## Haruka (Dec 16, 2005)

Kingdom Hearts= <3 Good transitions, great quality, even though the size has been reduced.
10/10


----------



## ichinii30 (Dec 16, 2005)

9/10
OMG! Rice!


----------



## RodMack (Dec 16, 2005)

Looks retarded, but nice colours. 8.5/10


----------



## Cero (Dec 16, 2005)

I am gonna join in!: Dante and all those cool people 10/10 
i really need to change my ava i have a matching ava to go with my sig but the problem with the uploading avatars is driving me crazy. rate the one i have currently and this one.......Link removed


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 16, 2005)

I give it a 7/10.


----------



## Cero (Dec 16, 2005)

both of em?
yours: 8/10


----------



## Archssor (Dec 17, 2005)

You need a border, add some effects. Right now, it is very plain.

6/10


----------



## Cero (Dec 17, 2005)

This is not the one i want i really have that other one that maches my sig! I really like yours the effect is great and i like KH II 10/10   Link removed


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 17, 2005)

I feel your pain RN...I really want to change my avy too xD. Anyway ill rate the one you wish you could use heh...Its really cute stock and I think the typo goes along with it pretty nicely.

9/10


----------



## Cero (Dec 17, 2005)

ooh chibi i like it! 9/10


----------



## k1nj3 (Dec 17, 2005)

hmmmm 7/10


----------



## Cero (Dec 17, 2005)

i really dont even know what that is! but...... 8/10


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 17, 2005)

Cool stock, but need a border!~ 9/10


----------



## Cero (Dec 17, 2005)

nice! its cool 9/10


----------



## moer (Dec 17, 2005)

nice chibbi, good pose and art 9.5/10


----------



## Cero (Dec 17, 2005)

like it the black and white adds a cool effect to it: 8.5/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 17, 2005)

Cool Pose, Cool Outfit, Average 5.5/10. It needs a Background and a Border.


----------



## Cero (Dec 17, 2005)

check out my cool one!!
Link removed
yours: 7/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 17, 2005)

5.5/10. """""""""""


----------



## k1nj3 (Dec 17, 2005)

5/10

i don't get it <.<


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 17, 2005)

6/10. Its a hardcore punk band called Minor Threat. That is the cover of they're album.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 17, 2005)

Creative Avatar. Little bit dark, needs to be brighter.9/10


----------



## Cero (Dec 17, 2005)

Panda! 7.5/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 17, 2005)

Needs a border. 6/10.


----------



## Cero (Dec 17, 2005)

cant really see whats happening in the picture.... 7/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 17, 2005)

Its Ian Mackaye sitting down with his head resting on his knees. 

Just for that, you now have a 5/10.


----------



## Cero (Dec 17, 2005)

oh i can see it now new one is:8.5/10


----------



## Shogun (Dec 17, 2005)

9/10, damn good you ragin' cajin i mean ninja


----------



## Cero (Dec 17, 2005)

lol i loved tnhat episode 9.5/10


----------



## ichinii30 (Dec 17, 2005)

7/10
no border?


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 17, 2005)

Unique!~ 10/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 17, 2005)

Wierd :S 6/10.


----------



## Cero (Dec 17, 2005)

New one 8.5/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 17, 2005)

Yes, you changed it.  Too cute ^^ 10/10

Where did you get the stock image, plus I like the font.


----------



## Cero (Dec 17, 2005)

I saw i pic someone else requested but didnt use so i asked him to let me use it.

what are they doing looks funny 9/10 also like the snow landscape


----------



## Haruka (Dec 17, 2005)

Naruto is so cute! 10/10


----------



## Enzain (Dec 17, 2005)

omg. panda. lol. 11/10


----------



## TGC (Dec 17, 2005)

lol is that tojou??? 8/10..


----------



## Cero (Dec 17, 2005)

That manga was okay but that ava is cool 8.5/10


----------



## ~Akuma (Dec 17, 2005)

nice and cue  8.5/10


----------



## Haruka (Dec 17, 2005)

She's pretty. 10/10


----------



## ~Akuma (Dec 17, 2005)

love pussys  10/10


----------



## Haruka (Dec 17, 2005)

AMAGAWD Cat! SO cute! 10/10


----------



## Cero (Dec 17, 2005)

pretty girl *drools* 9/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 17, 2005)

KITTY 

Keke luv it so kawaii...10/10


----------



## Cero (Dec 17, 2005)

KAWAII GIRL!! 9/10


----------



## chauronity (Dec 17, 2005)

Nice one, flowy, 'highdef'-ish feeling and nice colors. Adorable stock. A bit big typo, but works, smooth font ..

8,9 / 10

@ Magdalena: From what series is that char from?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 17, 2005)

Needs a border. 5/10.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 17, 2005)

Wonderful Avatar. Needs a border. 9/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 17, 2005)

Lol, Panda. 10/10.


----------



## Kyuubi kid (Dec 17, 2005)

Nice, 8/10


----------



## Cero (Dec 17, 2005)

nice naruto pick 8/10


----------



## RodMack (Dec 17, 2005)

cute stock. 8/10


----------



## Enzain (Dec 18, 2005)

It's super dooper 10/10


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 18, 2005)

Pics kinda odd, needs a border. 5/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 18, 2005)

Kinda cute...but kinda creepy xD.

7.5/10


----------



## RodMack (Dec 18, 2005)

nice, bright, and cute. 8.5/10


----------



## ichinii30 (Dec 18, 2005)

oh, changing one!
9/10


----------



## Erkekjetter (Dec 18, 2005)

DMC 3 is awesome. you should check out the manga. 10/10


----------



## RodMack (Dec 18, 2005)

Erkekjetter said:
			
		

> DMC 3 is awesome. you should check out the manga. 10/10


I know, I've played the game. And I'm collecting the manga too. XD

Your avy looks original. 8.5/10


----------



## albel (Dec 18, 2005)

cool i like it 9\10


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 18, 2005)

Little small and no border...But the stocks really wonderful so...

8/10


----------



## chauronity (Dec 18, 2005)

Kawaii ... Nice colors but it's monotone, could use some extra colors (new layer, gradient mapping or just brush fancy stuff). 
Very hq-ish. Cool borders.


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice avy Chauron. ^__^ 9/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 18, 2005)

Dangit Chaur I was hoping someone would post so you couldnt rate mine xD...Sigh ill admit it was rushed...I had the siggy but no avy. 

If I can get out of my lazyiness ill look into actually doing something with it keke...sigh...as for yours...Its small but nice. Colors are good and the text position is pretty interesting...and um...Ok well im sleepy so thats all the comments you get. :sweat


----------



## chauronity (Dec 18, 2005)

RATE THE AVVY ABOVE MINE



			
				Magdalena said:
			
		

> Dangit Chaur I was hoping someone would post so you couldnt rate mine xD...Sigh ill admit it was rushed...I had the siggy but no avy.
> 
> If I can get out of my lazyiness ill look into actually doing something with it keke...sigh...as for yours...Its small but nice. Colors are good and the text position is pretty interesting...and um...Ok well im sleepy so thats all the comments you get. :sweat



Honto arigatou ^^
Nights.


----------



## Enzain (Dec 18, 2005)

I like
9/10


----------



## Rin <3 (Dec 18, 2005)

needs a border 9/10


----------



## Cero (Dec 18, 2005)

more KAWAII! 8.5/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 18, 2005)

Pretty cute.  8/10


----------



## Twisted.Angel (Dec 18, 2005)

nice, kinda plain but gets the point across 7/10

-TDK


----------



## Cero (Dec 18, 2005)

weird and a little small but you can see the pick it's okay 7/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 18, 2005)

Cute, I give it a 9/10.


----------



## Cero (Dec 18, 2005)

(i am not sure if i rated yours) like it looks awesome 9.5/10


----------



## TGC (Dec 18, 2005)

9/10.
:::,,:::


----------



## Kaki (Dec 18, 2005)

9 its still nice.......


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 18, 2005)

Pretty potent imagery...But still kinda creepy xD. Needs a border most of all...

Ill go with 8/10


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 19, 2005)

Kawaii =] 10/10


----------



## ichinii30 (Dec 19, 2005)

8/10
nice animation, but that's all


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 19, 2005)

Awesome avatar 10/10.


----------



## chauronity (Dec 19, 2005)

9/10 

It's great. Maybe a bit lighter borders -> lower the opacity of em...


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 19, 2005)

I like your use of browns/colors.  9/10


----------



## Lien (Dec 19, 2005)

7/10.

I prefer it when it was colour =P Your Christmas Kage Bunshins ftw.


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 19, 2005)

Simple, but nice stock so...

8/10


----------



## TGC (Dec 19, 2005)

magdalena is that your real name??? 
anyway 9/10....


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 19, 2005)

Cool avatar 9/10.


----------



## Archssor (Dec 19, 2005)

I like to shading, it would look alot better 150x150. 8/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 19, 2005)

I really luv that stock Arch...Very very beautiful scene...sigh... 10/10 

Oh and no that isnt my real name TGC...I just think its a pretty one xD


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 19, 2005)

Ooo, Kawaii. ^^ 10/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 19, 2005)

Bright, simple, and picturey.

Oh it has diagonal scanlines too!

8/10


----------



## Kaki (Dec 19, 2005)

10++ way off man........only you know where it will go next......


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 19, 2005)

Lol, Someone bad repped me, he said no one likes me, plus, he didn't even give his username. What a noob. 8/10.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Dec 19, 2005)

7/10

nice yet interresting


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 19, 2005)

2/10. Not very good quality, needs a border.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 19, 2005)

X The Punk Rocker said:
			
		

> Lol, Someone bad repped me, he said no one likes me, plus, he didn't even give his username. What a noob. 8/10.


Lol, that was me. I accidently hit the enter button while trying to reach the | button.
 You can neg rep me back if you want, I don't really care.

10/10 for avie.


----------



## albel (Dec 19, 2005)

9\10 pretty much awesom


----------



## Cero (Dec 19, 2005)

nice stock 8/10


----------



## albel (Dec 19, 2005)

fun chibi ^__^ i like it 9\10


----------



## Bass (Dec 19, 2005)

Nice stock but needs border. 7/10


----------



## Haruka (Dec 19, 2005)

Ahh ! Danzou. His expression is priceless. 10/10


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 19, 2005)

I love Pandas, they're soo cute. 8.5/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 19, 2005)

Haruka said:
			
		

> Lol, that was me. I accidently hit the enter button while trying to reach the | button.
> You can neg rep me back if you want, I don't really care.
> 
> 10/10 for avie.



lol, nah. I don't neg rep people back when it was by accident. 

Needs. a. Border. 2/10.


----------



## zero_absoluto (Dec 19, 2005)

WOW that av it's really good, I love that tone of red.
I'll give you a 9 .5


----------



## ichinii30 (Dec 19, 2005)

9/10
person


----------



## moer (Dec 20, 2005)

overall nice 8/10


----------



## chauronity (Dec 20, 2005)

Haha, pretty funny. Colors would be great ... add the borders too. 
Hat could be placed better...


----------



## Crowe (Dec 20, 2005)

9.6/10 maybe a bit to small rukia there?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 20, 2005)

^Love the background/shaking effect *Tenjou Tenge* 10/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 20, 2005)

If I rate this Kira are you gonna change it in 5 minutes?  

Heh but its a fun scene you picked...As usual your eye for all things ecchi is beyond compare xD.

10/10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 20, 2005)

^Well-done job on the avy, I can't help but ask whose that in the avy? 9.9/10






			
				Magdalena said:
			
		

> If I rate this Kira are you gonna change it in 5 minutes?



I cannot guarantee anything


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 20, 2005)

Of course you know that avy is funny and yet cool.  10/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 20, 2005)

I give it an 8/10.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 20, 2005)

7/10 to much black ):


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 20, 2005)

Awesome. o_o 10/10


----------



## Cero (Dec 20, 2005)

bright, but the stock is great 8.5/10


----------



## moer (Dec 20, 2005)

cool, but i liked the other one better 8/10,  and people, start spreading the christmas spirt in your avaters, for it is almost upon us!


----------



## Archssor (Dec 20, 2005)

Good spirit, plain avatar. 7/10 for the plain avatar. >___________>

I would add some spirit, but there isn't anywhere to put some in my avatar. XD


----------



## Cero (Dec 20, 2005)

yes for me too! kinda dull and sad... *sob* 9/10


----------



## ichinii30 (Dec 20, 2005)

9/10
it matches your sig better


----------



## Enzain (Dec 20, 2005)

Yippee it's Gir  
8/10

And can someone tell me how to add a border to avys?


----------



## Shogun (Dec 20, 2005)

9/10 that is a really excellent one


----------



## Enzain (Dec 20, 2005)

Mean...
5/10


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 20, 2005)

I love Kairi ^__^ 9/10 needs border.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 20, 2005)

I hope that isn't a guy.

8/10


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 20, 2005)

7/10 you must off put effort into that, right?
      Even though its not funny.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 20, 2005)

Vegeta owns. 10/10.


----------



## ~Akuma (Dec 20, 2005)

7/10

-, _ --  , . ,.---- ., -.-.-


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 20, 2005)

She looks a little wierd to me. 8/10.


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 20, 2005)

That's so fucking wicked 10/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 20, 2005)

10/10. Needs a border though.


----------



## Liraiel (Dec 20, 2005)

8/10 nice


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 20, 2005)

Pretty nice. 5/10.


----------



## Shinji-san (Dec 20, 2005)

6/10 looks creepy...


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 20, 2005)

Small, but nice...Not crazy about the typo though...Hmmm...

7.5/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 20, 2005)

Always having cute avy's mag, eh? 7/10.


----------



## Liraiel (Dec 20, 2005)

^^8/10 cute...
^need to edit your post


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 20, 2005)

5/10. '''''''''


----------



## Shinji-san (Dec 20, 2005)

Again, 6/10

Mag, its not a typo. Atleast, I don't think it is. Says it right on ANN.


----------



## Rin <3 (Dec 20, 2005)

Small......8.2/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 20, 2005)

8/10. I got your rep betty. *raises eyebrows*


----------



## chauronity (Dec 20, 2005)

Repgaming,  

I dont like the colors, and it's skewed sideways too much, tha aspect ratio is off. Could use some blending too...
Nice theme anyways, nice idea. Neat typo. 

7,7 / 10

(and i know that this is most likely made out of some poster.)


----------



## Rin <3 (Dec 20, 2005)

X@ahahahaha whats wrong with that? <3
My reps are interesting 

^9.7/10 

edit:
were not repgaming lol


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 20, 2005)

So kawaii. ^^ 9.5/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 20, 2005)

5/10. Average.

repgaming? tell me more. *sits on lap*


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 20, 2005)

Alright thats it...I guess I just need to stop calling Typography Typo atleast to new people because they keep thinking im saying they misspelled something xD...grumble...

Ah anyway ofcourse I have to use cute X keke...Thats a pretty cool one you have now...Although it kinda scares me heh...

8/10


----------



## Enzain (Dec 20, 2005)

So cute~
8/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice avy. Could use a border though. 8/10


----------



## Enzain (Dec 20, 2005)

I would add a border if I knew how >_<

I like it, but I think it's too bright.
8/10


----------



## Gene (Dec 20, 2005)

Very nice. Is that Kairi from Kingdom Hearts? - 8/10


----------



## Shinji-san (Dec 20, 2005)

8/10 Look very nice. Like the little effect of the animation.

Mag: Hehe ^^;; sorry. I didn't take any offense to your comment....


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 20, 2005)

Cute and in the spirit keke...

8/10


----------



## Haruka (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice use of lighting. 9/10


----------



## Gene (Dec 20, 2005)

PANDAS r freakin' awesome and will someday rule the world!!1! 100/10


----------



## Enzain (Dec 20, 2005)

Hurray for holiday spirit  
8/10


----------



## RodMack (Dec 20, 2005)

very nice. a border and it'd be perfect. 8/10


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 20, 2005)

Awesome HQ stock, nice border, nice fade, 10/10

So I'm easy to please :0


----------



## Cero (Dec 20, 2005)

I like it! the hand signs are cool and you made it funny- 9/10


----------



## Enzain (Dec 20, 2005)

Awesomely cute Naruto  
9/10


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 20, 2005)

9/10 Awesome stock, awesome animation, might want to tweak/brush the background and add a border though


----------



## Cero (Dec 20, 2005)

kairi! 9/10 just need a border


----------



## RodMack (Dec 21, 2005)

the colours are nice and it's cute. 8.5/10


----------



## Archssor (Dec 21, 2005)

I am the king of animations and I must say; yours is great quality. 10/10


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice avy, sort of s&g style (although you might have done it first).  Would be nice to put some text on it, but perhaps it speaks for itself.  8/10.


----------



## Bass (Dec 21, 2005)

9/10........................


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 21, 2005)

All of you watch...As soon as I rate this avy Bassy will change it and render all my well thoughtout comments void...

So bassy...The question is do I rate this avy or your whole collection hmmm? Ok collection it is xD.

You always have interesting avys bassy and there all of a uniform good quality...So for the Bassy collection I go with...

9/10


----------



## Bass (Dec 21, 2005)

Magdalena said:
			
		

> All of you watch...As soon as I rate this avy Bassy will change it and render all my well thoughtout comments void...
> 
> So bassy...The question is do I rate this avy or your whole collection hmmm? Ok collection it is xD.
> 
> ...




Well...I don't want to make you a liar so....


----------



## chauronity (Dec 21, 2005)

Good job, nice placement and the avvy is very hiqh quality. Good lighting, everything works. 9.

I might have putted the stock a bit more to the downwards or made it a bit smaller; you'll need to show the hair a bit more when it's Yondaime


----------



## RodMack (Dec 21, 2005)

I just love everything in your Rukia avy. 10/10


----------



## Shogun (Dec 21, 2005)

9/10 dms rocks, or at least one and three do


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 21, 2005)

Magdalena said:
			
		

> Alright thats it...I guess I just need to stop calling Typography Typo atleast to new people because they keep thinking im saying they misspelled something xD...grumble...
> 
> Ah anyway ofcourse I have to use cute X keke...Thats a pretty cool one you have now...Although it kinda scares me heh...
> 
> 8/10


Yeah, Its the lead singer of the band Reagan Youth. He ended up shooting himself in the head, cause his girlfriend was killed by a serial killer. :s


lol, fat chicks. 10/10. Southpark>TheSimposons>Familyguy


----------



## Enzain (Dec 21, 2005)

It's cool and scares me  
8/10


----------



## TGC (Dec 21, 2005)

looks creepy for some reason 8/10...


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 21, 2005)

Knights of The Zodiac = 4/10.


----------



## Cero (Dec 21, 2005)

that avy scares me.... 7/10


----------



## ichinii30 (Dec 21, 2005)

9/10
cuuuuuuuuute!


----------



## Cero (Dec 21, 2005)

unique i will give it 9.5/10


----------



## Liraiel (Dec 21, 2005)

8/10 cute P:


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 21, 2005)

Well id like to give it a 10...But the size kinda bugs me...Putting that aside though I luv the colors and the stock...Has a very "arty" feel (Terrible term I know, but I used it xD)

So...9.5/10


----------



## ichinii30 (Dec 21, 2005)

9/10
colors!


----------



## Haruka (Dec 21, 2005)

I liked your old avatar better. It just looks liek a cheap imitation now. 
7/10


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 21, 2005)

7/10 hmm...


----------



## Enzain (Dec 21, 2005)

Owch  
8/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 21, 2005)

Good quality and has a decent loop on it, although the animation sequence could be cleaned up abit to cut down on that "Pulsating" in the BG. Overall nice though heh.

9/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 21, 2005)

Purty. Especially the eyes. ^^ 10/10


----------



## Bass (Dec 21, 2005)

Cute and less bright. 10/10


----------



## ichinii30 (Dec 21, 2005)

8/10
more to it?


----------



## Andy200 (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice christmas theme!
even tho the boarder could be better, and the shadow is a little wierd(it hits the edge) :S
anyways 7/10


----------



## Enzain (Dec 21, 2005)

Could be bigger...
7/10


----------



## chauronity (Dec 21, 2005)

Cute stock. Animation ends too sudden or something, or it's the in/out zoomy thingy, i'd work that a bit... but it's looking great. Good job with this one ... 


8,5


----------



## Bass (Dec 21, 2005)

Rukia...#3....10/10


----------



## Procyon (Dec 21, 2005)

10/10, because your custom title goes so well with it!


----------



## Kaki (Dec 21, 2005)

9/10 I need a nice boarder like that......


----------



## Cero (Dec 21, 2005)

again another creepy avy, needs a border..... 8/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 21, 2005)

Heh cute RN...9/10 

Oh and Kak I was bored...xD


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice and simple, thats always a plus.  I'm not a big fan of the bright green lower irises though (nor the sheer amount of purple). 8/10


----------



## mow (Dec 21, 2005)

Classic Vincet art. but the qualitty is really low.

6/10


----------



## Liraiel (Dec 21, 2005)

10/10
I wuv you 
:snuggles


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Dec 21, 2005)

Its interesting and it fits your custom title and vaguely goes with your sig as well.  However one thing really bugs me about it, why ravage?  I'm hard pressed to think of a more inappropriate word to go in the middle of that picture.  7.5/10



> Oh and Kak I was bored...xD
> 
> [/COLOR][/FONT]


I was bored as well.


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 21, 2005)

Seems we have alot of bored people around here xD.

Ahem anyway...I luv vincent but the pics alittle small and kinda questionable quality...So ill go with 7.5/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 21, 2005)

I give it a 9/10. Very cute.


----------



## Liraiel (Dec 21, 2005)

8/10 nice face
V

rate that ^ >.>''
ignore the blue its for another website


----------



## Gene (Dec 21, 2005)

It looks a little weird, but great nonetheless. - 8/10


----------



## Bass (Dec 21, 2005)

Hmm.....8.5/10


----------



## Enzain (Dec 21, 2005)

SasoSaku  
9/10


----------



## ichinii30 (Dec 22, 2005)

9/10
moving hair


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice comment Ichi...Ahem but anyway its really cute and matches your siggy...Only thing that bugs me is the shadows on his hands kill the transparent look...Other then that nice heh. 

9.5/10


----------



## moer (Dec 22, 2005)

the green is what make's it an easy 9/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 22, 2005)

6/10. ------


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 22, 2005)

I give it a 7/10.


----------



## Enzain (Dec 22, 2005)

Super pretty  
9/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Dec 22, 2005)

7/10 the animation is a little weird


----------



## Gene (Dec 22, 2005)

Yoruichi's nose looks a little funny in that pic. - 7.5/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 22, 2005)

Satsuki-chan is so kawaii at times. ^^ 9/10


----------



## Kaki (Dec 22, 2005)

9......too bright and foggy, the content dose not intrige me......

BTW thanks for the help with my avy you two.......


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 22, 2005)

Yay looks alot cooler with a border xD...If you want a different kinda border you can just ask...I just copied the persons border style that you said you liked heh...

Only thing is the quality of the pic is kinda so-so I noticed when I was fooling with it...so...

8/10


----------



## Kaki (Dec 22, 2005)

NEXT person rate Magdena!~
Yea, the pic came from a larger one so the compression must have messed it up a bit.....


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 23, 2005)

I give it an 8/10.


----------



## Gene (Dec 23, 2005)

Looks good - 7.5/10


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 23, 2005)

Kawaii 10/10^^


----------



## Gene (Dec 23, 2005)

Very sweet gif. - 8.5/10


----------



## Bass (Dec 23, 2005)

7/10.......................................


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 23, 2005)

Is that white stuff what i think it is o.O 10/10


----------



## Bass (Dec 23, 2005)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> Is that white stuff what i think it is o.O 10/10





It's...milk...yes.. ....milk..


10/10


----------



## Lingz (Dec 23, 2005)

Er, the "milk" looks slightly wrong, but the avy is cool (except the milk)

8.5/10


----------



## RodMack (Dec 23, 2005)

7/10
''''''''''


----------



## Bass (Dec 23, 2005)

10/10

*had to change his avy due to complaints*


----------



## Crowe (Dec 23, 2005)

Boobies 8/10


----------



## Bass (Dec 23, 2005)

Angry 9/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 23, 2005)

Like I already said, Bass, that's so w-t-f 

6/10

(I'll give you the other 4 if you remove the "milk")


----------



## Gene (Dec 23, 2005)

Kinada hard to see. I can't see the face at all. 7/10


----------



## Bass (Dec 23, 2005)

7/10........................................................


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 23, 2005)

Got B.Milk?  

*10/10*


----------



## earthshine (Dec 23, 2005)

10/10, nice


----------



## American Dragon (Dec 23, 2005)

I like it.. 9.5/10


----------



## Gene (Dec 23, 2005)

Nothing special. - 6.5/10


----------



## TGC (Dec 23, 2005)

9/10......


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 23, 2005)

OOOOOh pretty colors...

7/10


----------



## kapsi (Dec 23, 2005)

873/7154
what's that?


----------



## Gene (Dec 23, 2005)

- 10/10


----------



## Lingz (Dec 23, 2005)

Satsuki!

8.4/10


----------



## Liraiel (Dec 23, 2005)

8/10 in christmas spirit


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 23, 2005)

7/10 = Too Modern...


----------



## chauronity (Dec 23, 2005)

Needs the borders. Animation is very basic, but works, transitions and delays are ok and duration of em is ok. Cropping is ok as well.
I know that it's from manga, but it still lacks some colors.

No that "high def", so 7/10


----------



## TGC (Dec 23, 2005)

hey i have that pic as well 10/10 the quality is amazing right?


----------



## Bass (Dec 23, 2005)

8/10........................


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 23, 2005)

10/10 I love it!


----------



## Cero (Dec 23, 2005)

cool needs a border 8/10


----------



## Gene (Dec 23, 2005)

Cute. - 8.5/10


----------



## Cero (Dec 23, 2005)

looks nice 9/10


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 23, 2005)

9/10

aawwwwww.


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 23, 2005)

10/10 = It pisses off One-Piece Fans!


----------



## k1nj3 (Dec 23, 2005)

edit> i really like it 9.6/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 23, 2005)

Psht- Hakuna Matata, we all know that Orochimaru doesn't swing that way.

That avy is interesting: 6/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 23, 2005)

big shiny thing..... 8/10


----------



## RealaMoreno (Dec 23, 2005)

5/10 wtf is that o.o


----------



## Liraiel (Dec 23, 2005)

8/10 bg is err...
ok


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 23, 2005)

8/10

purty aint it.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 23, 2005)

animation rocks!!!  10/10


----------



## Cero (Dec 23, 2005)

funny! 9/10


----------



## Misk (Dec 23, 2005)

8.5/10
Cute.


----------



## RodMack (Dec 23, 2005)

Cool Mugen avy. 9.5/10


----------



## Enzain (Dec 24, 2005)

It seems kind of meh...
5/10


----------



## Rin <3 (Dec 24, 2005)

Pretty <3 9/10


----------



## Cero (Dec 24, 2005)

kawaii 8/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 24, 2005)

Hehehe I love that picture 10/10



			
				RealaMoreno said:
			
		

> 5/10 wtf is that o.o


My current avy is a dog print with a zoomed in portion of the snow overlaying it, plus I made it mono cromatic.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Dec 24, 2005)

6/10 i dont really understand it....


----------



## Sayo (Dec 24, 2005)

6/10 . .. ///\//\


----------



## Lingz (Dec 24, 2005)

10/10

--


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 24, 2005)

Hmmm...The illustration is kinda messy looking...But I guess it has its own style heh (I guess im just a HQ CG freak xD)

Shooo... 8/10


----------



## Liraiel (Dec 24, 2005)

8/10 the green is interesting..cant say it matches much


----------



## Rin <3 (Dec 24, 2005)

8.5/10................


----------



## RodMack (Dec 24, 2005)

8/10................


----------



## Cero (Dec 24, 2005)

hell yea....9.5/10


----------



## Yumi-Chan (Dec 24, 2005)

10/10 Kawaii~! ^___^


----------



## Gene (Dec 24, 2005)

Sakura-chan looks so cute!11!! - 8.5/10


----------



## k1nj3 (Dec 24, 2005)

7/10

//??////??////


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 24, 2005)

looks a bit dull 8.5/10


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 24, 2005)

7/10 

it looks pretty but it's kinda boring.


----------



## Enzain (Dec 24, 2005)

Once upon a time there was an avy.
I gave it 7/10.
The end~


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 24, 2005)

9/10

I think thats borderlining bondage.


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 24, 2005)

10/10 For pirate/ninja luv.


----------



## RodMack (Dec 24, 2005)

I really like those green eyes. 9/10


----------



## Gene (Dec 24, 2005)

Those FMP! twins are hott as hell - 50/10.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 24, 2005)

50/100 it OK.....


----------



## Bass (Dec 24, 2005)

6/10
.....................


----------



## Rin <3 (Dec 24, 2005)

9.8/10........


----------



## Bass (Dec 24, 2005)

bettymae said:
			
		

> 9.8/10........




Cute. 9.9/10


----------



## TGC (Dec 24, 2005)

u beat me to it...anyway 8/10...


----------



## Gene (Dec 24, 2005)

8/10............


----------



## Liraiel (Dec 24, 2005)

8/10 P: cute


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Dec 24, 2005)

7/10 it's ok, but a little small


----------



## Liraiel (Dec 24, 2005)

I didnt do a full one just a fake trans and if I did full it would looked cut off 
8/10 were you trying to do a 3px border or intentionally wanted it like that?


----------



## Bass (Dec 24, 2005)

Very unique. I like. 10/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 24, 2005)

...

9/10 but damn...

At least you got rid of the buttermilk 

Edit: I just realized who those 2 are, 10/10, but add buttermilk


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 24, 2005)

Fake transparency didnt completely work there xD...But the shapes nice and I like the stock so...

8/10 

And...umm...Bassy...


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 24, 2005)

Magdalena said:
			
		

> Fake transparency didnt completely work there xD...But the shapes nice and I like the stock so...
> 
> 8/10
> 
> And...umm...Bassy...



 

Yeah... I'll fix that later today when I have some time  

Interesting contrast between the eyes and the background:

Decently above average~ 8/10


----------



## Liraiel (Dec 24, 2005)

8/10 oh few
I thought that was about mine
I was getting confused of how my fake trans wasnt working : /


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 24, 2005)

Liraiel said:
			
		

> 8/10 oh few
> I thought that was about mine
> I was getting confused of how my fake trans wasnt working : /



Lol, I fixed it so he doesn't have anything to bitch about now  

Anywho- Good job on your real transparency  

8.5/10 (I don't mind that it's small)


----------



## Cero (Dec 24, 2005)

looks awesome, needs a border 9/10


----------



## Bass (Dec 24, 2005)

Cute stock. Nice border. 10/10


----------



## Cero (Dec 24, 2005)

omg!!! omg!!! OMG!!! hell yesh!! 100/100!!!


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 24, 2005)

10/10 again....

Everyone seems to not like my avy because they don't understand what it is.  Not too sure why that is important for something that is supposed to be semi abstract but oh well.  

But here is what it is:

​Superinposed over eachother.

I know I am only supposed to rate one at a time but Bass I give yours 12/10
What anime does that come from?


----------



## Bass (Dec 24, 2005)

It comes from Girls Bravo.


I like your avy. It's interesting. 9.7/10


----------



## Archssor (Dec 24, 2005)

*Bass* - That is the greatest gif of all time. I would give you rep, but I will probably be called a repwhore. 

(PS: Thats me in my avatar. )


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 24, 2005)

AHHH the Avy pimp himself xD...

10/10 for cuteness and talent xD.


----------



## Bass (Dec 25, 2005)

Archssor said:
			
		

> *Bass* - That is the greatest gif of all time. I would give you rep, but I will probably be called a repwhore.
> 
> (PS: Thats me in my avatar. )




How dare you get your hair to stylish perfection!  



@Maggy-chan: 10/10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 25, 2005)

11/10 Bass for the ecchi GB avy 

and no this isn't a conflict of interest


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 25, 2005)

5/10. Don't bother me.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 25, 2005)

3/10 it sucks.


----------



## Key (Dec 25, 2005)

4/10- dont like the boarder


----------



## Shinji-san (Dec 25, 2005)

9/10 haha, funny.


----------



## Enzain (Dec 25, 2005)

7/10.......


----------



## Shinji-san (Dec 25, 2005)

8/10 cute ^^


----------



## basiK (Dec 25, 2005)

7.5/10

asfddfd


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Dec 25, 2005)

8/10 don't know who he is, but he looks cool....


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 25, 2005)

11/10!

XDDD


----------



## Archssor (Dec 25, 2005)

*Prince Of Persia* - I can't see the avatar. >______>


----------



## Liraiel (Dec 25, 2005)

10/10
I hate you for your talent v.v


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 25, 2005)

I'm beginning to realize that the naughty avatars/sigs get the highest scores 
Edit: I already rated your avatar 

So, same as last time (8.5/10)


----------



## Liraiel (Dec 25, 2005)

9/10 your trans shows up as a grey outer.....it depends what you saved your file as..gif,png,jpg etc


----------



## Archssor (Dec 25, 2005)

I like how you made your avatar's layout, it is definetly unique. Great job. 8.5/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 25, 2005)

Liraiel said:
			
		

> 9/10 your trans shows up as a grey outer.....it depends what you saved your file as..gif,png,jpg etc



Whoa, wait, are you saying it isn't showing up as transparent on your screen? It is on mine, but if some people see gray instead of transparency I need to fix that :amazed 

5/10


----------



## Liraiel (Dec 25, 2005)

what can I say I like tinkering -.-''
^^10/10
^*whacks for rating Archssor as a 5/10*


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 25, 2005)

8/10

yay for get backers.


----------



## Archssor (Dec 25, 2005)

*robotkiller* - LOL! Great gif. 9/10

*Liraiel* - Haha, thanks for the whacking. He needed it. >_>;

Another great layout, except I cannot read the text. I would suggest either removing it, or making it larger. 8/10


----------



## Liraiel (Dec 25, 2005)

you're not suppose to be able to read the text
I just typed random blubber anyays 
just wanted text that was seen not read
10/10

anyways it says:
Unable to stare, at what I have done to live P: like of words so I wrote that


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 25, 2005)

Always love transparents and the stocks are really nice too even if alittle small xD.

So 9/10.


----------



## RodMack (Dec 25, 2005)

Very cute, and in the holiday spirit. 9/10


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 25, 2005)

8/10

lesbians always get teh extra points.


----------



## Gene (Dec 25, 2005)

Pretty funny - 8/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 25, 2005)

Lol, Archssor, I didn't rate your avatar 5/10 because you're ugly or anything 

I just thought it was so simple that anything higher than "average" would be kind of silly.

Techno Goku: Decent avatar.
7/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Dec 25, 2005)

9/10 because of the weird format....


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 25, 2005)

Lol, you see, I was going to just cut it from my old siggy and paste it, but then I was like...

**tilts head**
_
Hmmmm_...

And there you have it XD

BTW, you get 8.5/10 for having an avy that's both funny and sexy


----------



## Archssor (Dec 25, 2005)

The format makes your avatar look smaller than it really is, I would wait untill you can use 150x150 avatars...then go back to that style. 7/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Dec 25, 2005)

9/10 Awesome


----------



## Archssor (Dec 25, 2005)

*GhosT#2* - Haha, funny avatar. Good job. 9/10 =)


----------



## Enzain (Dec 25, 2005)

ADORABLE  
11/10


----------



## RockLee (Dec 25, 2005)

I rather like the placement of the red strings and the look on her face. However, I dislike the skin tone and the green color of the box.

8/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 25, 2005)

I love that avatar. I even have the stock for one of the frames (haven't done anything with it yet).
I give it a high 8.5/10


----------



## Enzain (Dec 25, 2005)

Diamondy  
8/10


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 25, 2005)

9/10 CriMBO, Anime Style.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 25, 2005)

I like that particular stock, but I prefer the colored version of it (I saw it in someone's sig).

In short, it's good, but not great: 7/10


----------



## Crowe (Dec 25, 2005)

8/10 -__--


----------



## murasex (Dec 25, 2005)

8/10

Black&White with no contrast. ;-;


----------



## chauronity (Dec 25, 2005)

Cute stock ...and big borders work with the style, but the typo is kinda dull. Looks smooth, nicely blended (if you ever did that).

8,8 / 10   maybe


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 25, 2005)

You know I love you Chauron 

But that's not why I'm giving you're avatar a 9/10

The lighting is so well done; a very excellent avatar.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 26, 2005)

Needs a border!~ Stock is pretty cool, but not really feeling the diamond shape appearance 9/10


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 26, 2005)

9/10

that so cool my head exploded.


----------



## RodMack (Dec 26, 2005)

The pirate looks like he wants something up his ass, lol. 8/10


----------



## Bass (Dec 26, 2005)

So romantic...9.8/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Dec 26, 2005)

10/10 nice animation


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 26, 2005)

I give it a 7/10.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 26, 2005)

Nico is teh smex 

A very good avatar ~ 8/10


----------



## Cupboards (Dec 26, 2005)

I like it !  If your goin' for something different why not try some symbols in each corner.. 8/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 26, 2005)

Hmmm...Kinda small and dark, but its got a cool kinda moody feeling to it heh.

8/10


----------



## Cero (Dec 26, 2005)

it looks nice 7/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 26, 2005)

Kawaii~  8/10


----------



## Archssor (Dec 26, 2005)

Good avatar, I love the colors. 8/10 =)

(PS: 2,000 post, here comes the trashinator!)


----------

